# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2012



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2012 às 00:14)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Teles (1 Jan 2012 às 01:15)

Temperatura actual de 12,3ºC , 93% de humidade relativa
FELIZ ANO NOVO


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2012 às 02:21)

Tempo algo fresco e muito húmido 10,5ºC e 90%Hr

BOM ANO NOVO!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2012 às 08:08)

Bom dia! Feliz ano novo!

O dia começa muito nublado e (~)11.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2012 às 12:24)

Bom Dia!!

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,0ºC

Agora céu encoberto finalmente um dia sem sol e céu limpo

Temperatura actual 13,1ºC

Chuvisco aqui só para a madrugada que vem...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2012 às 13:58)

Mínima de 10,6 ºC no primeiro dia do ano.

Uma noite muito húmida, apesar de não se ter acumulado precipitação, o solo está bastante molhado.


----------



## shli30396 (1 Jan 2012 às 21:47)

Hoje o dia fez-se praticamente todo com temperaturas na casa dos 12/13ºC, mesmo durante a madrugada!  
Alguns chuviscos da parte da tarde, mas nada de especial, e céu muito nublado.

Neste momento sigo com *12.3ºC*.


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2012 às 23:44)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar por volta das 20h30 e desde as 22h00 que tem estado a chover moderado.
Temperatura a rondar os 12º


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

11,7ºC / 13,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2012 às 01:30)

Boa noite.

O dia de ontem foi marcado por céu encoberto.

De momento sigo com 13,5ºC, perfeitamente estáveis, e 85% de humidade.

19,8 km/h de ONO (292º) e 1029 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (2 Jan 2012 às 01:37)

Chove moderadamente pela Quinta do Conde!

13.3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (2 Jan 2012 às 02:13)

Chuva moderada que já acumulou 1.7mm!


----------



## squidward (2 Jan 2012 às 03:06)

acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado. o primeiro de 2012.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2012 às 09:39)

Tive uns espantosos 1,2mm bela frente belo inverno... 15 dias depois ainda por cima de madrugada para ninguém ter visto chover e agora para compensar uma hora de chuviscos  mais 15 dias de sol e tempo seco... 

mínima 11,7ºC

Agora mais do mesmo sol e tempo ameno 14,1ºC


----------



## F_R (2 Jan 2012 às 10:36)

Em Abrantes 

Mínima 9.7ºC
Agora 11.9ºC

Choveu de madrugada tendo acumulado 0.4mm


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2012 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

A chuva por aqui foi tanta que acumulei uns excepcionais 0,0mm. 
A resolução de 1,0mm não chegou para responder ao acontecimento.

Temperatura mínima de *11,3ºC* e actuais 14,0ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte, e 1034 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2012 às 11:21)

Aqui a noite e madrugada renderam 0,6 mm.

De momento céu pouco nublado e 13,9ºC.


----------



## meteo (2 Jan 2012 às 12:30)

Boa tarde!
De noite fiquei espantado que ainda caiu chuva moderada,durante alguns momentos. 
Em Oeiras acumulou *3mm*.


----------



## F_R (2 Jan 2012 às 14:08)

Em Abrantes 15.5ºC e algumas nuvens no céu


----------



## Geiras (2 Jan 2012 às 16:28)

Acumulado da precipitação que ocorreu durante a madrugada é de 2.7mm.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2012 às 17:22)

Temperatura máxima a ascender aos *15,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,1ºC e vento fraco/nulo. O céu limpou, durante o dia, apresentando apenas alguns Cirrus e Cirrostratus, por agora.

Humidade nos 61% e pressão a 1034 hPa.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2012 às 18:09)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*11,7ºC*
Máxima:*17,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*21km/h*

Precipitação total:*1,2mm*
Rain rate máximo:*4,6mm/h*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2012 às 19:58)

O vento encontra-se nos 0,0 km/h, estando assim frequentemente desde cerca das 17h.

Temperatura de *9,4ºC*, a caír ao ritmo de -1,4ºC/h. 

Humidade nos 70% e 1035 hPa de pressão.


----------



## meteo (2 Jan 2012 às 21:47)

Só agora vi que naquele surpreendente aguaceiro da madrugada,a estação MeteoOeiras registou um rain rate de 70 mm/hr. 
Soberbo para os tempos que correm. 
Agora está uma noite fria. Oeiras já vai nos 8,9 ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2012 às 22:42)

Boas!

Por aqui dia de muitas nuvens escuras, com boas abertas.

Neste momento (~)7.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2012 às 23:27)

Sigo com *8,1ºC* e vento nulo. 

A pressão mantém-se nos 1035 hPa, e a humidade encontra-se nos 76%.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2012 às 23:59)

miguel disse:


> Extremos hoje em Setúbal:
> 
> Mínima:*11,7ºC*
> Máxima:*17,2ºC*
> ...



Mínima mais que batida sigo com 7,9 perto do solo


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

9,3ºC / 15,1ºC e 0,6 mm


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2012 às 02:04)

Despeço-me com *6,9ºC* e vento nulo. Veremos até onde desce.

1034 hPa de pressão, e 80% de humidade.


----------



## meteo (3 Jan 2012 às 13:58)

Mínima fresquinha de 5,8 ºC em Oeiras. 
Mais um dia de Sol.


----------



## DRC (3 Jan 2012 às 14:29)

A manhã foi fresca e com nevoeiro.
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se com poucas nuvens, mantem-se alguma neblina e a temperatura está nos *13ºC* com 80% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jan 2012 às 14:34)

Boas

Por aqui a manhã foi bem fresca, a farmácia marcava 3ºC, foi pena o meu sensor ter ficado sem pilha, pois poderia estar nos 2ºC. Ao amanhecer o céu estava limpo, mas ao longo da manhã foi ficando nublado.

Por agora céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Jan 2012 às 14:55)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 5,4ºC e uma manhã de muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2012 às 19:21)

Extremos de hoje:
Máx: *15.6ºC*
Mín: *2.4ºC*
Nevoeiro que acumulou *0.2mm*.


----------



## F_R (3 Jan 2012 às 19:43)

Boas Em Abrantes

Mínima 1.3ºC
Máxima 13.7ºC

Agora 10.7ºC

Algum nevoeiro junto ao rio


Aqui em casa 

Mínima -0.5ºC
Máxima 12.7ºC

Agora 7.8ºC

Alguma geada de manhã


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2012 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

7,7ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2012 às 11:37)

Bom dia.

Durante a madrugada, a temperatura manteve-se estagnada, com vento a soprar moderado, e mínima de *10,0ºC*.

De momento, 15,8ºC e humidade nos 58%. 20,5 km/h de NE (45º).

Pressão nos *1037 hPa*! Não tarda implodo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2012 às 12:16)

Também aqui 1037,0 hpa  

Já a temperatura está nos 16,6ºC, dia quente hoje, se ontem já andei de manga curta, hoje ainda mais.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2012 às 13:42)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 7,8ºC

A pressão já bateu o recorde na minha estação foi até aos 1038,1hpa 

A temperatura actual é de uns escaldantes 17,4ºC  siga a primavera


----------



## DRC (4 Jan 2012 às 15:48)

*Registos de hoje:*
Mínima de *7,8ºC*
Máxima de *17,1ºC*
Neste momento a temperatura está nos *16,9ºC*.


----------



## João Esteves (4 Jan 2012 às 16:11)

Boa Tarde !

Hoje estamos a viver mais um dia de Primavera do que de Inverno. Quem haveria de dizer que estamos em Janeiro, com máximas a chegar ligeiramente acima dos 17ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 17.4ºC / 57% / 1033.6 hPa / 8 km/h de NNE /


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2012 às 18:43)

Máxima hoje de *18,5ºC* máxima mais elevada em Janeiro dos últimos 2 anos (desde que tenho estação on-line)

Temperatura actual 14,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2012 às 18:58)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *18.3ºC*
Mínima: *2.2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2012 às 20:10)

Máxima de *16,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,9ºC e vento moderado.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão nos 1035 hPa.


----------



## F_R (4 Jan 2012 às 20:25)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 1.8ºC
Máxima 18.6ºC

Agora 12.6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2012 às 22:48)

Boa noite,
Hoje um dia de céu limpo, apenas com a presença de rastos de condensação.

Por agora céu limpo, muita humidade e 'calor' - (~)13.5°C.


----------



## F_R (4 Jan 2012 às 23:02)

Em Abrantes 10.9ºC

Aqui por casa 7.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2012 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

10,7ºC / 16,9ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Jan 2012 às 10:41)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes

Mínima 7.7ºC
Agora 9.3ºC

Aqui por casa 

Agora10.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2012 às 10:48)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado, durante a madrugada, bastante vento, e uma mínima horrenda de *11,2º*C.

De momento sigo com 13,1ºC, humidade nos 77% e pressão a 1035 hPa.

Vento nos 14,8 km/h de NO (315º), com um valor máximo de *51,4 km/h*.


----------



## F_R (5 Jan 2012 às 15:11)

Máxima em Abrantes 17.6ºC

Agora 16.8ºC


----------



## Lousano (5 Jan 2012 às 16:36)

Boa tarde.

Dia frio pela Lousã, marcado pelo nevoeiro que ainda persiste.

Tmin: 6,4ºC
Tmax: 10,2ºC

Tactual: 9,0ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Jan 2012 às 16:39)

15.0ºC ainda em Abrantes

Aqui por casa 12.3ºC


----------



## Geiras (5 Jan 2012 às 17:22)

O nevoeiro não deixou a temperatura mínima ser mais baixa, 7.2ºC.
Máxima de 16.3ºC.
0.2mm acumulados devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2012 às 20:10)

Temperatura máxima de *15,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,3ºC, se bem que já se igualou a mínima, com 11,2ºC, e 82% de humidade.

17,6 km/h de NO (315º) e 1033 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (5 Jan 2012 às 21:01)

Em Abrantes 10.4ºC

Aqui em casa 9.0ºC


----------



## Lousano (5 Jan 2012 às 23:08)

Neste momento 6,3ºC nevoeiro.

A humidade já fez acumular 0,5mm no pluviómetro.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2012 às 23:26)

Máxima hoje de 17,2ºC e mínima de 9,9ºC

Agora estão 11,1ºC estagnada a temperatura


----------



## F_R (6 Jan 2012 às 00:02)

Por aqui a temperatura parece não querer descer mais

Em Abrantes 10.1ºC

Por aqui 8.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

11,1ºC / 16,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2012 às 11:43)

Bom dia!

A mínima situou-se nos *9,8ºC*.

De momento, sigo ainda com alguma frescura. 12,7ºC actuais, e 19,8 km/h de NO (315º). 

Humidade nos 74% e pressão nos 1031 hPa.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2012 às 13:38)

Boas

Mínima de 8,7ºC

Agora estão 15,6ºC, 64%Hr, 1030,0hpa e vento fraco...outro dia de Primavera


----------



## meteo (6 Jan 2012 às 14:07)

Por aqui mais um dia de Primavera. Se não fossem as noites com inversão térmica,e até pareçia que não estávamos no Inverno...
Minima alta em Oeiras,de 10,9ºC,e máxima até agora de 16,8 ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2012 às 14:27)

Mínima de uns frescos 2.2ºC. 

0.2mm acumulados de humidade.


----------



## F_R (6 Jan 2012 às 16:03)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 1.8ºC
Agora 16.7ºC

Aqui por casa 10.4ºC


----------



## F_R (6 Jan 2012 às 16:31)

Máxima em Abrantes de 16.7ºC

Agora já começou a descer 15.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2012 às 18:14)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *17.1ºC*
Mínima: *2.2ºC*
Rajada máxima: *21km/h*

A pressão atmosférica lá vai descendo, estando nos 1029hPa neste momento depois de ter atingido os 1038 nos últimos dias.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2012 às 18:17)

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Mínima:*8,7ºC*
Máxima:*17,6ºC*

Rajada máxima:*27km/h*


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2012 às 18:44)

Hoje o dia já foi solarengo. 

Tmax: 15,5ºC

Tactual: 9,8ºC

A tmin deverá ser alcançada antes da meia-noite.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2012 às 20:00)

A noite segue mais fresca, com *9,6ºC* por agora, apesar do vento, em geral moderado, de Norte.

Humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1029 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2012 às 23:05)

De momento com 8,8 ºC.

Uma noite fresca e sem vento algum.


----------



## shli30396 (6 Jan 2012 às 23:41)

Uma noite já bem mais fresca que as anteriores, por estes lados.
De momento sigo com *8.4ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

9,8ºC / 15,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2012 às 11:11)

Bom dia.

A temperatura mínima alcançou os *8,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,1ºC, humidade nos 60% e pressão a 1029 hPa.

O vento está nulo, soprando por vezes fraco, de NE (45º).


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2012 às 11:29)

Bom Dia!

Mínima de 7,1ºC

Agora sigo com sol pois tá claro e 13,2ºC, 73%Hr, 1029,9hpa com vento fraco


----------



## DRC (7 Jan 2012 às 11:52)

Por aqui tive mínima de *7,4ºC*.
Neste momento estão *13,6ºC* de temperatura e 68% de humidade relativa.


----------



## meteo (7 Jan 2012 às 12:04)

Boa tarde!


Em Oeiras já estão 17,0 ºC. 
Vamos lá ver até onde vai!

*EDIT 12:21- 18,2ºC!!!*


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2012 às 12:13)

Em Setúbal 15,0ºC, 68%Hr, 1029,3hpa e vento fraco de NE um dia bom para passear pela praia em pleno Janeiro primaveril


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2012 às 12:56)

De facto, dia exuberante, e bastante ameno. Céu completamente limpo e *16,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 54% e vento a 9,4 km/h de ENE (68º).

1028 hPa.


----------



## F_R (7 Jan 2012 às 12:58)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 6.8ºC

Agora 15.9ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2012 às 13:27)

Sigo já com 17,2ºC e vento fraco de NE belo dia de Primavera mais um


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2012 às 13:35)

Boas

Mínima de 3.6ºC por aqui.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2012 às 13:56)

Que calor 18,2ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2012 às 14:32)

*19,4ºC* e vento quase nulo por vezes é mesmo nulo, belo dia de quase Verão


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2012 às 16:36)

Máxima digna de registo para Janeiro *20,1ºC* 

Agora estão 18,3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jan 2012 às 16:38)

Boa tarde.

Máxima de *20,9ºC* e dia com céu completamente limpo.

Mínima de *5,5ºC*.


----------



## meteo (7 Jan 2012 às 18:28)

Máxima de *19,5ºC* em Oeiras,em Janeiro. 

E incrivel é que este mês já é o 2 ou 3º dia com esta máxima.  Até agora este mês tem sido Março/Abril,sem tirar nem pôr.

Há 2 dias em Espanha quase com 30ºC. Cada vez mais,temos temperaturas extremas...

Agora vai-se nos 15,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2012 às 21:37)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*7,1ºC*

Máxima:*20,1ºC*

Rajada máxima:*21km/h*

Agora estão 13,1ºC, 73%Hr, 1027,9hpa e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2012 às 22:53)

Máxima de *17.9ºC*.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2012 às 00:14)

A noite segue pouco fria 11,0ºC e vento fraco ainda de NE


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2012 às 00:24)

Extremos de dia 1 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *12,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,2ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *13,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 2 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *8,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,1ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *12,5ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 3 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *6,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,2ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 4 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *10,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,6ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *13,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 5 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *11,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,8ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *12,6ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 6 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *9,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,1ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *11,5ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 7 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *8,3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17,6ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


---

De momento, 12,9ºC e vento moderado a forte, do quadrante Este. Valor máximo de *49,2 km/h*, até agora, com média máxima de 42,0 km/h.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2012 às 12:35)

Bom dia!

Mínima em Setúbal 6,9ºC

Agora estão 15,1ºC, 64%Hr, 1027,3hpa  e vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2012 às 12:37)

Vento forte, toda a madrugada, chegando a atingir os *64,0 km/h*, de ENE (68º), pelas 3:46.

A temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos *9,3ºC*. De momento sigo com 14,2ºC.

Humidade nos 53% e 14,0 km/h de ENE (68º).

Pressão nos 1027 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2012 às 12:57)

Mínima de 8,9 ºC.

De momento, já com 13,3 ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2012 às 13:21)

Boa tarde!
 Por aqui o céu está maioritariamente nublado por nuvens altas, especialmente no quadrante sul;  "destaque" para a presença de muitos <cirrus virga>. (~)16.0°C e UV nos 3.0.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2012 às 14:29)

Estão aqui 17,0ºC menos 2ºC que ontem a mesma hora...


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2012 às 14:30)

Mínima de 2.1ºC! Nova mínima do ano.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2012 às 17:04)

Ontem pela área de Palmela e Poceirão. Cheguei mesmo a registar 21ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2012 às 17:07)

Máxima em Setúbal de 18,0ºC

Agora estão 17,2ºC e pressão de 1025,8hpa a muito tempo que não a víamos tão baixa


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2012 às 17:29)

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *16.6ºC*
Mínima: *2.1ºC*
0.2mm acumulados de humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2012 às 17:30)

Ainda 14,8 ºC e 66 % de humidade.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2012 às 18:10)

Descida alucinante de -3,2ºC/h, e 12,3ºC.

Humidade nos 57% e vento fraco de NE (45º).

1026 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2012 às 20:36)

Sigo com *9,1ºC*, sucessivamente com novas mínimas. 

Humidade nos 63% e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2012 às 20:45)

Aqui a temperatura anda aos pulos entre os 12,3ºC e 12,5ºC o vento nulo.

Não tarda o vento explode e isto fica tudo.....na mesma.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2012 às 21:03)

Mínima de 8,9 ºC, pela manhã.

De momento, ainda com 11,7 ºC e céu limpo.

Vento nulo, mas uma descida lenta.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2012 às 21:05)

Extremos de hoje:

8,9 ºC / 16,7 ºC

0,0 mm

---

*Ignorar os registos de precipitação da estação de Moscavide durante o dia de hoje, foram resultado de testes de manutenção.*


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2012 às 21:06)

Neste momento estão aqui 10,4ºC perto do solo, 73%Hr, 1026,6hpa e vento quase nulo a rajada máxima não foi alem dos 21km/h


----------



## F_R (8 Jan 2012 às 22:38)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 6.7ºC
Máxima 16.6ºC

Agora 8.2ºC


Aqui por casa já 3.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2012 às 23:06)

Sigo com *7,9ºC* e vento nulo. 

Humidade nos 67% e pressão nos 1027 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

8,9ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2012 às 00:08)

Começa a descer de forma mais perceptível.

De momento com 9,4 ºC e 72 % de humidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2012 às 07:44)

Bom dia!

Por aqui está céu limpo e (~)2.0°C.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2012 às 10:06)

Mínima de 5,7 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

---

Ainda com 8,6 ºC e 73 % de humidade.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2012 às 13:25)

Viva

Tive uma mínima de 4,3ºC igualou a mínima mais baixa do ano passado! 

Agora sigo com 14,6ºC e muito sol


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2012 às 13:37)

obtive uma mínima de *3.0ºC*


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2012 às 14:27)

Mínima de *0.2ºC negativos* registados por aqui! De manhã as marcas de geada e de bastante gelo nos carros eram bem visíveis!
Passa então a ser a nova mínima do ano


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2012 às 14:36)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *0,8ºC.*


----------



## F_R (9 Jan 2012 às 16:28)

Em Abrantes

Mínima: 2.5ºC
Máxima: 15.6ºC

Agora: 15.0ºC


Por casa cerca das 8.30 estavam -1.0ºC e bastante geada esta manhã


----------



## lsalvador (9 Jan 2012 às 17:04)

Por Tomar a minima foi de : *-3.8 °C* (08:17 UTC)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2012 às 17:45)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Hoje foi a primeira vez deste Outono/Inverno que houve geada e gelo nos carros (não na minha localização, mas perto do meu local de estudo) por estas bandas.

Neste momento algumas nuvens altas no horizonte Sul/SO, (~)11.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2012 às 18:23)

Boa noite.

Muito vento, durante a madrugada, e mínima de *7,0ºC*. 

Temperatura máxima de *16,6ºC*. 

De momento, forte decréscimo, de -3,3ºC/h, e 10,8ºC. 

Vento fraco de NE (45º) e 53% de humidade.

1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2012 às 18:34)

Mínima: *4,3ºC*

Máxima: *17,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *13km/h* 

Agora estão 12,0ºC, 74%Hr, 1026,7hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## fsl (9 Jan 2012 às 18:37)

Oeiras continua com Tempo primaveril com algum arrefecimento noturno
*Condições actuais (actualizado a 09-01-12**18:31)
Temperatura:	11.7°C*
Humidade:	67% *
Ponto de Orvalho:	5.8°C*
Vento:	0.0*km/hr*ENE
Pressão:	1026.3*hPa
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0*mm
Precipitação Mês:	3.0*mm
Precipitação Ano:	*3.0mm
Wind chill:	*11.7°C*
Indíce THW:	*11.3°C*
Indíce Calor:	*11.3°C*
*

Extremos de hoje
*	
MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	*7.4°C*às** 8:17	*16.8°C*às*15:14
Humidade:	*48% *às**12:48	*76% *às** 7:09
Ponto de Orvalho:	*2.8°C*às** 7:35	*7.8°C*às**13:57
Pressão:	*1025.3hPa**às**14:14	*1027.8hPa**às**10:47
Precipitação mais intensa:		*0.0mm/hr**às**----
Maior Rajada Vento:		*20.9 km/hr**às**10:14
Menor Sensação Térmica:	*6.1°C*às** 8:15	
Maior Indíce Calor		*16.1°C*às**15:09


----------



## F_R (9 Jan 2012 às 19:24)

Em Abrantes 

Agora 11.7ºC

Cá por casa

Mínima: 15.0ºC
Máxima: -1.8ºC

Agora: 6.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2012 às 19:34)

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *15.2ºC*
Mínima: *-0.2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2012 às 20:22)

Sigo com *8,5ºC*, ainda a descer ao ritmo de -1,2ºC/h. 

Vento nulo, e 60% de humidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2012 às 20:28)

Por aqui (~)6.5ºC. Se continua assim ainda irá aos negativos (digo eu )


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2012 às 22:42)

Temperatura actual de *7,7ºC*, com vento nulo, e 63% de humidade.


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2012 às 23:15)

Mais um dia solarengo e vento fraco.

Tmax: 13,9ºC

Tmin: 1,5ºC

Tactual: 5,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

6,5ºC / 15,6ºC


----------



## Teles (10 Jan 2012 às 00:41)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de -1,2ºC


----------



## shli30396 (10 Jan 2012 às 01:46)

Neste momento *8.6ºC* por aqui, a descer lentamente.


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2012 às 09:41)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes

Mínima: 4.6ºC

Agora: 5.9ºC


----------



## Thomar (10 Jan 2012 às 10:30)

F_R disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Em Abrantes
> 
> ...



Quentinho por aí 

em Tomar as mínimas segundo o IM -3,5ºC e segundo o meteotomar -3,9ºC


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2012 às 11:10)

Thomar disse:


> Quentinho por aí
> 
> em Tomar as mínimas segundo o IM -3,5ºC e segundo o meteotomar -3,9ºC



Viste no site do IM, os -3.5? é que eles estão mais altos em relação a minha estação. É relativamente perto, cerca de 1000 metros de distancia, mas eu estou num vale.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2012 às 12:28)

Mais uma vez o vento brindou Mira-Sintra com a sua graça... e a temperatura mínima não desceu abaixo dos *6,8ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 12,4ºC, humidade nos 59% e 13,3 km/h de E (90º).

1028 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2012 às 12:35)

Boas

Mínima de 4,4ºC

Agora o dia vai aquecendo e sigo já com 15,0ºC, 70%Hr, 1028,9hpa e vento quase nulo a rajada máxima se é que assim se pode chamar não foi alem dos 6km/h desde as 0h


----------



## meteo (10 Jan 2012 às 13:12)

Neste dia de mínimas baixas,Oeiras teve um mínima de 7,2ºC  
Agora mais um dia de Sol,mas finalmente temperaturas normais de Inverno. Vai nos 15,5ºC.


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2012 às 14:11)

Thomar disse:


> Quentinho por aí
> 
> em Tomar as mínimas segundo o IM -3,5ºC e segundo o meteotomar -3,9ºC



Sim

Esses dados que postei são do meteoabrantes que fica numa das zonas mais altas da cidade, tirando a zona do castelo, fica mesmo já quase no topo.

Em minha casa esteve mais baixo mas mesmo assim hoje não foi aos negativos, mas também agora não sei o valor exacto.

Pelo gráfico do IM esta noite nem em Alvega hoje foi ao negativo.


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2012 às 14:55)

desta vez a mínima não ultrapassou os *3.6ºc*, provavelmente devido a algum vento.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2012 às 16:52)

Tomar registou uma minima de *-3.9*º


----------



## shli30396 (10 Jan 2012 às 17:07)

De momento sigo com *12.4ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jan 2012 às 17:15)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 1,4ºC. Esta noite que vem poderá ser das mais frias por aqui do ano de 2012, para já.


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2012 às 17:21)

Em Abrantes

Máxima 14.6ºC

Agora 12.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (10 Jan 2012 às 19:03)

Mínima de 1.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2012 às 19:36)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*4,4ºC*
Máxima:*16,0ºC*

Rajada máxima: *13km/h*

Agora estão 11,8ºC


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2012 às 19:43)

Em Abrantes 11.1ºC


Aqui por casa

Mínima: 0.4ºC
Máxima: 14.1ºC

Agora: 8.9ºC


----------



## Thomar (10 Jan 2012 às 21:30)

lsalvador disse:


> Viste no site do IM, os -3.5? é que eles estão mais altos em relação a minha estação. É relativamente perto, cerca de 1000 metros de distancia, mas eu estou num vale.



Desculpa só responder agora, mas sim, vi no site do IM essa temperatura ás 9h indicava que ás 8h UTC se encontrava nos -3,5ºC.
Ou seja Ontem IM -3ºC, Hoje IM -3,5ºC,
meteotomar Ontem -3,5ºC Hoje -3,9ºC. 

_Ps: Hoje não deve ser uma noite tão fria, hoje para além dos mais de 17ºC de máxima, a tua estação regista com mais um grau do que ontem à mesma hora. Mesmo assim já regista uma temperatura de respeito a estas horas +2,6ºC._


----------



## Geiras (10 Jan 2012 às 21:35)

Ontem acumulei 0.2mm devido à humidade.

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *15.7ºC*
Mínima: *1.2ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jan 2012 às 23:23)

Boa noite!

Apesar de hoje de manhã há mesma hora estarem +0.5°C que ontem (hoje 2.5°C), houve maior quantidade e intensidade de acumulaçäo de gelo nos carros e de geada nas zonas relvadas.
Foi um dia ameno por vezes com céu maioritariamente nublado, nomeadamente no final da tarde.

Neste momento (~)5.5°C e aparentemente céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2012 às 23:29)

Mínima de 6,3 ºC.

Mais um dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jan 2012 às 23:29)

Boa noite.

Durante a tarde esteve céu praticamente todo encoberto por nuvens altas e cinzentas.

Por agora estão *5,4ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

6,8ºC / 13,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2012 às 01:08)

Interessantes contrastes a esta hora, devido ao céu limpo.

Algumas inversões ligeiras, outras acentuadas.


Queluz com 9,7 ºC

Mira Sintra com 10,5 ºC

Moscavide com 8,0 ºC

Bucelas com -0,6 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2012 às 01:09)

Extremos de ontem:

6,3 ºC / 14,7 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2012 às 08:36)

Bom Dia!

Mínima em Setúbal de 4,9ºC mais que nos últimos dois dias

Agora estão 5,6ºC, 92%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2012 às 10:39)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 5.4ºC

Agora 8.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2012 às 11:02)

Mínima de 6,3 ºC.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NE e a pressão atmosférica continua a tendência de subida, com 1030,7 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2012 às 12:49)

Boa tarde.

Mais uma madrugada de vento, com um valor máximo de *24,1 km/h* de NE (45º), pelas 4:44.

A temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos *7,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,1ºC e vento fraco/nulo.

Humidade nos 60% e pressão a 1028 hPa.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2012 às 12:52)

O dia continua fresco estão 13,2ºC, 69%Hr,1029,1hpa e vento muito fraco a rajada máxima hoje ainda não foi alem dos 11km/h


----------



## lsalvador (11 Jan 2012 às 12:58)

Por Tomar mais uma minima de -2.6 °C (08:08 UTC)


----------



## meteo (11 Jan 2012 às 13:18)

Olha,olha temos tempo de Janeiro hoje. 
Sim,estamos em Janeiro... Mas não pareçia 

Oeiras ainda só vai nos 14,4ºC... Mínima de 8,1ºC.


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2012 às 14:05)

Neste momento em Abrantes 14.0ºC


----------



## Lousano (11 Jan 2012 às 14:18)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com sol entre nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Tmin: 0,6ºC

Tactual: 10,3ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2012 às 17:39)

Mínima:*4,9ºC*

Máxima:*16,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*11,3km/h*

Agora estão 13,3ºC, 74%Hr,1028,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jan 2012 às 17:45)

Boa tarde!

Novamente há mesma hora +0.5ºC que 24h antes, hoje às 07h45 estavam (~)3.0ºC. De novo acumulação de geada nas zonas relvadas e de gelo nalguns carros. Fotos de péssima qualidade, mas penso que se vê o gelo nos carros:


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2012 às 19:48)

Em Abrantes 

11.1ºC

Cá por casa

Mínima 1.1ºC
Máxima 14.2ºC

Agora 7.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2012 às 19:50)

Temperatura máxima de *14,9ºC*.

De momento, sigo com vento nulo e *9,1ºC*. 

Humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1028 hPa.


----------



## shli30396 (11 Jan 2012 às 21:02)

Temperaturas tiradas à pouco mais de meia hora, com o termómetro do carro (não muito fiável)

- Sintra (5ºC)
- Algueirão (6ºC)
- Saída para Telhal/A16 (7ºC)
- Estação Meleças (5ºC)

Por aqui neste momento estão *8.9ºC* (sensor de casa) , mas a descer rapidamente.


----------



## Geiras (11 Jan 2012 às 21:15)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *14.9ºC*
Mínima: *1.8ºC*
Rajada máxima: *11km/h*
*0.2mm* acumulados devido à humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2012 às 22:00)

A temperatura, que já desceu aos *7,4ºC*, estabelecendo uma nova mínima para o dia de hoje, subiu um pouco, encontrando-se de momento nos 7,8ºC.

O vento mantém-se nulo, e a humidade sobe, estando nos 74%.


----------



## c.bernardino (11 Jan 2012 às 22:06)

Neste momento 5,7ºC, 0,5ºC mais baixo que ontem, pela mesma hora.
Curiosamente a minima de hoje não foi a mais baixa do mês...


----------



## shli30396 (11 Jan 2012 às 22:21)

Por aqui a temperatura tem estado a subir nos últimos minutos. 
Neste momento *9.2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2012 às 22:56)

Aqui perto do solo estão já 7,5ºC

O vento é nulo e a humidade de 85%


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Jan 2012 às 22:58)

shli30396 disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura tem estado a subir nos últimos minutos.
> Neste momento *9.2ºC*.



Por aqui também subiu e bem, mas agora desce a pique.

6,7ºC.


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2012 às 23:00)

Em Abrantes 8.5ºC

Aqui em casa 4.7ºC

Em Alvega às às 22 2.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

7,8ºC / 13,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2012 às 01:16)

Boa noite.

A madrugada segue sem história, com 2,6ºC.

Ontem a Tmax foi de 12,6ºC.


----------



## Teles (12 Jan 2012 às 08:36)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado por cumulos e cirrus de momento estão +0.4 e ainda há algum gelo nos carros


----------



## F_R (12 Jan 2012 às 11:20)

Pelo site do meteoabrantes estão neste momento 6.6ºC que é a mínima do dia

Deve estar com algum erro e deixou de actualizar

Mas esta madrugada não foi tão fria como as anteriores, quase não havia geada hoje


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jan 2012 às 11:22)

Minima de Tomar esta noite : -2.7 °C (07:58 UTC)

Neste momento 9.8º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2012 às 11:30)

Mínima de 6,6 ºC.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE e 1030,6 hPa.

Domínio anticiclónico a equilibrar a média mensal de temperatura.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2012 às 12:27)

Boas

Mínima mais baixa do ano aqui 3,9ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e 11,3ºC com vento nulo


----------



## F_R (12 Jan 2012 às 13:16)

Cá em casa

Mínima:0.8ºC

Agora: 12.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2012 às 14:08)

Sigo com 13,2ºC, embora há pouco tenha registado 13,0ºC.

A máxima até ao momento foi de *13,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 63%, pressão a 1027 hPa e vento fraco, nos 9,4 km/h, de ENE (68º).

A temperatura mínima desta noite situou-se nos *7,3ºC*. Embora o vento tenha persistido nulo, a nebulosidade impediu uma queda mais acentuada.


----------



## F_R (12 Jan 2012 às 21:21)

Em Abrantes 9.4ºC

Aqui em casa 6.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2012 às 21:46)

A temperatura máxima ficou-se pelos *13,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,3ºC, estagnados, com vento nulo e céu ainda a apresentar muita nebulosidade nos níveis médios e altos.

Humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1028 hPa.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2012 às 22:49)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*3,9ºC*
Máxima:*13,8ºC*

Rajada máxima:*11km/h*

Agora estão 12,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2012 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

7,2ºC / 12,8ºC


----------



## Teles (13 Jan 2012 às 00:06)

Por esta é que eu não esperava nada acabou de chuviscar aqui


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2012 às 00:11)

Choveu fraco durante minutos e o chão está molhado.

Não foi suficiente para acumular sequer 0,2 mm mas não deverá ter andado muito longe.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2012 às 00:50)

Sigo com 9,5ºC, em descida lenta, mas constante.

Humidade nos 73% e vento nulo.

1028 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2012 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com céu encoberto e muito frio.

Tmin:0,9ºC

Tactual: 3,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2012 às 11:34)

Bastante _calor_, por aqui, mínima de *9,0ºC* e actuais 12,5ºC.

Humidade nos 69% e vento nulo.

1027 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2012 às 13:38)

Em Abrantes 

Mínima 6.2ºC

Agora 11.8ºC

Algumas nuvens no céu


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2012 às 14:47)

Céu encoberto; um misto de Cumulus Congestus (ainda que não muito desenvolvidos) e Cumulus.

Temperatura nos 13,8ºC, depois de uma máxima de *15,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 53% e pressão nos 1025 hPa.

Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2012 às 16:05)

Em Abrantes

Máxima: 13.1ºC

Agora 12.7ºC

Algumas nuvens no céu


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2012 às 22:21)

Sigo com céu muito nublado, essencialmente por Altocumulus, alguma névoa, e *8,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1025 hPa. Vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2012 às 22:27)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*8,0ºC* Atuais
Máxima:*15,7ºC*

Rajada máxima:*13km/h*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2012 às 23:21)

Acumulados 0,2 mm durante a madrugada devido à chuva fraca.

Minima mais alta hoje, de 9,2 ºC contra os 6,6 ºC de ontem.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

9,3ºC / 14,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jan 2012 às 10:44)

Por aqui está a ficar nevoeiro e a temperatura desce 

9,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2012 às 10:57)

Ainda 9,4 ºC e algum nevoeiro, humidade nos 94 %.

Mínima de 6,7 ºC.

Vento nulo.


----------



## DRC (14 Jan 2012 às 11:23)

Mínima de *5,4ºC* com algum nevoeiro.
Neste momento estão *8,8ºC* e mantém-se ainda alguma neblina.


----------



## shli30396 (14 Jan 2012 às 11:32)

Por aqui está céu limpo e *11.8ºC*.


----------



## F_R (14 Jan 2012 às 11:33)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 2.1ºC

Agora 10.2ºC


Aqui em casa ainda estão 6.8ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2012 às 11:40)

Bom Dia!!

Aqui a mínima foi de 6,6ºC

Agora estão 14,3ºC, 73%Hr, 1025,9hpa e vento quase nulo!! 

A poucas horas de do inicio da frente  mas as temperaturas por esta zona não vão descer muito até chegar a chuva devem estar em torno dos 9/10ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2012 às 12:28)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *6,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,5ºC, vento nulo e céu muito nublado maioritariamente por Cumulus.

Humidade nos 71% e pressão nos 1024 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2012 às 12:50)

Vento de S/SE, o anticiclone já se vai afastando, 1023,5 hpa 

13,3ºC e céu muito nublado, cumulos e mais cumulos, parece um céu de verão.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jan 2012 às 13:01)

e para não variar o radar do im esta cego


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jan 2012 às 13:02)

ainda bem que eles não teem aviões se fossem como os radares estavam sempre a cair


----------



## Teles (14 Jan 2012 às 13:54)

camrov8 disse:


> ainda bem que eles não teem aviões se fossem como os radares estavam sempre a cair




Não percebi essa 

Mas posso dizer que eu vejo muito bem o radar , não sei como dizem que está cego???!!!!!!!


----------



## meteo (14 Jan 2012 às 14:36)

Por aqui um dia de Primavera. Bastante calor na zona baixa de Paço de Arcos,até bastante estranho.
Vento nulo,céu limpo e mar um espelho. 
Nuvens só a Norte e a Este.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2012 às 14:38)

Aqui a máxima já foi aos 16,2ºc

Agora estão 14,6ºC, 74%Hr, 1023,8hpa e vento fraco

O sol ainda brilha num céu quase limpo


----------



## anti-trovoadas (14 Jan 2012 às 17:53)

Será que amanhã de manhã (08h00/12h00) chove na zona da Moita/Barreiro/Setúbal?
Queria ir andar de bike...


----------



## Geiras (14 Jan 2012 às 17:57)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Será que amanhã de manhã (08h00/12h00) chove na zona da Moita/Barreiro/Setúbal?
> Queria ir andar de bike...



Leva um guarda-chuva!


----------



## DRC (14 Jan 2012 às 18:07)

Temperatura actual de *11,9ºC* e humidade nos 78%.


----------



## amarusp (14 Jan 2012 às 18:36)

A reportar de Coimbra.
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2012 às 19:49)

A chuva vai chegar a região de Lisboa e Setúbal mais cedo do que pensava!! lá para as 22h 23h!!

Mínima hoje: 6,6ºC
Máxima: 16,2ºC


Agora estão 10,8ºC, 86%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jan 2012 às 19:50)

miguel disse:


> A chuva vai chegar a região de Lisboa e Setúbal mais cedo do que pensava!! lá para as 22h 23h!!
> 
> Mínima hoje: 6,6ºC
> Máxima: 16,2ºC
> ...



E pelo radar tem bom aspecto !!

O vento vai chegando e temperatura nos 10,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2012 às 19:54)

Aqui na rua caíram cerca de 300 pingas por m2, agora não pinga 

De momento 13,2ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jan 2012 às 20:04)

Aqui vai pingando há cerca de 30 mimutos.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2012 às 20:23)

A frente parece que vai passar na horizontal assim poderei acumular mais do dobro do previsto!! veremos...


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Jan 2012 às 20:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui vai pingando há cerca de 30 mimutos.



Bizarro que´a 5 km não registo nada.


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Jan 2012 às 20:30)

miguel disse:


> A chuva vai chegar a região de Lisboa e Setúbal mais cedo do que pensava!! lá para as 22h 23h!!
> 
> Mínima hoje: 6,6ºC
> Máxima: 16,2ºC
> ...



Na zona a norte de lisboa, Mafra, loures, sintra chega ainda mais cedo.
pelas 21h estará a entrar... a primeira vaga...
Em setubal, atalvez até chegue antes das 12h

a minha questão é... o que este adiantamento significa e implica para a evolução do evento.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2012 às 20:37)

Aqui foi o suficiente para molhar a estrada.
E entretanto já volta a pingar.

Vento fraco de SO e 12ºC.


----------



## fsl (14 Jan 2012 às 20:45)

Em Oeiras começou a chover cerca das 20:30, aguaceiro fraco :


Condições actuais   (actualizado às 14-01-12 20:41)






Temperatura: 14.5°C

Wind chill: 14.5°C

Humidade: 84% 

Ponto Condensação: 11.8°C 



Pressão: 1022.3 hPa

Vento: 9.7 km/hr  S 

Precipitação: 2.0 mm/hr

Precipitação hoje: 0.2 mm


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Jan 2012 às 20:49)

20h40m

Registo precipitação... numa quantidade insuficiente para colocar o pluviometro a bombar.

nenhum dos pluviometros da vizinhança regista nada.
daqui a nada ... já registam

ventinho com umas rajadas de SSW de 4 m/s.

cps


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jan 2012 às 20:53)

por agora cai um aguaceiro não sei por quanto tempo a temperatura vai em 9.5ºc  vamos ver, para nevar nas cotas que dizem ainda tem de baixar um bom pedaço


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2012 às 20:58)

O céu aqui está-se a borrifar, vou já com 0,2 mm.

13,3ºC e 1021,7 hpa.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jan 2012 às 21:01)

tenho dado uma vista de olhos no wundermap e na zona mais favoravel os termometros estão estagnados a camada nubelosa tambem ajuda já que nos ultimos dias tem estado o ceu limpo


----------



## fsl (14 Jan 2012 às 21:04)

Em Oeiras chuva começa a "pegar", e já se sente :


Condições actuais   (actualizado às 14-01-12 21:01)






Temperatura: 13.8°C

Wind chill: 13.2°C

Humidade: 87% 

Ponto Condensação: 11.7°C 



Pressão: 1022.4 hPa

Vento: 9.7 km/hr  SSW 

Precipitação: 9.6 mm/hr

Precipitação hoje: 1.2 mm


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Jan 2012 às 21:15)

camrov8 disse:


> por agora cai um aguaceiro não sei por quanto tempo a temperatura vai em 9.5ºc  vamos ver, para nevar nas cotas que dizem ainda tem de baixar um bom pedaço



Se for ao tópico "previsões e modelos" vê que o ar frio vem atrás disto (e um bom bocado atrás...


----------



## fsl (14 Jan 2012 às 21:15)

Oeiras já acumulou 3.2mm. Continua a cair chuva fraca.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jan 2012 às 21:17)

tou a cruzar os dedos ja tinha pouca esperança de ver neve este inverno


----------



## weathor (14 Jan 2012 às 21:22)

camrov8 disse:


> tou a cruzar os dedos ja tinha pouca esperança de ver neve este inverno



talvez amanhã
http://www.theweatherland.com/index.php?&show=4&all=1&lon=-7.9&lat=41.75&hpl=24&country=&city=Fervidelas&lat2=41.77131167976406&lon2=-7.8662109375&cf=&z=5


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2012 às 21:25)

Boa noite!
E por aqui, sei lá quanto tempo depois... chove... é fraquinha, não acumula, mas é chuva...

Temperatura nos 13ºC...


----------



## Microburst (14 Jan 2012 às 21:35)

Boa noite ao fórum

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento em Almada, já levo em pouco tempo acumulados 3,3mm. 

A humidade está nos 93%, temperatura 12,4ºC, pressão 1023hpa e o vento sopra nesta altura moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2012 às 21:40)

1,0 mm. Milagre de Deus. 

Edit 21:52 - 2,1 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jan 2012 às 21:45)

Começa a chover, de forma moderada.


----------



## Geiras (14 Jan 2012 às 21:48)

A chuva chegou com rajadas de vento de SW.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2012 às 22:09)

Em Setúbal chove fraco o acumulado vai em 0,6mm a temperatura é de 12,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jan 2012 às 22:19)

Aguaceiro forte agora, por aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2012 às 22:30)

Aqui já parou de chover aos tempos, 1h +/-, acumulados 0,8 mm.

De momento 12,9ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Microburst (14 Jan 2012 às 22:39)

Chove fraco agora, o vento vai aumentando um pouco de intensidade, 3,5mm acumulados.


----------



## amarusp (14 Jan 2012 às 22:42)

A reportar de Coimbra.
Vento fraco e chuva moderada.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2012 às 22:52)

Por aqui chove como já não chovia há 1 mês. 
4mm acumulados em Caneças.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2012 às 23:11)

Aqui apenas acumulou 0,8mm 

O vento esta agora mais intenso a rajada máxima foi de 35km/h até agora 

Eu sei que é valores ridículos mas é o que se arranja por aqui até agora


----------



## Microburst (14 Jan 2012 às 23:34)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade na cidade de Almada, 4,1mm acumulados. Humidade nos 98% e temperatura a subir um pouco, 13,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2012 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

8,4ºC / 14,4ºC e 2,6 mm


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2012 às 00:33)

Acabou de cair uma boa chuvada nestes últimos 10 minutos, 4.2mm hoje, 4.4mm no total deste evento.

Temperatura nos 13.6ºC.


----------



## meteo (15 Jan 2012 às 00:41)

Em Oeiras choveu bem.Acumulou 6 mm.


----------



## Teles (15 Jan 2012 às 10:23)

Boas , por aqui vai pingando acumulando até ao momento 3,5mm , temperatura actual de 8,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2012 às 11:21)

Aqui as nuvens conseguiram ser exprimidas ao ponto de largarem 1,0 mm 

11,2ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 11:27)

Por aqui a frente foi uma barrigada de rir ou seja uma barrigada de quase nada  a frente rendeu 1,8mm com um aguaceiro a minutos o acumulado do dia vai em 2,8mm

Mínima desta noite 10,1ºC

Agora o sol quer romper e estão uns quentinhos 12,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2012 às 11:59)

O total noite de ontem/madrugada de hoje rendeu uns impressionantes *4,2mm*. 

De momentos sigo com 11,8ºC, depois de uma mínima de *9,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão a 1020 hPa. 83% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 12:30)

Estão 13,1ºC a precipitação está nos 2,8mm e não vai chover muito mais hoje!! ou seja o evento foi isto por aqui...venha o próximo daqui a 10/15 dias este inverno fica mesmo para a historia


----------



## meteo (15 Jan 2012 às 13:02)

Em Oeiras hoje acumulou 1,8mm..Mais 6 mm de ontem,e 3mm do início do mês,já passou dos 10mm este mês 

Esperar que o fim do mês seja chuvoso,e que tenhamos um mês de Fevereiro magnifico! É difícil,digo eu, que este padrão se mantenha mais de 2/3 meses.


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2012 às 13:02)

...

Por aqui tenho um acumulado de 7.0mm hoje e 0.2mm ontem.


----------



## subaneve300 (15 Jan 2012 às 13:07)

Hoje ainda vai nevar acima dos 800m


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2012 às 13:20)

Mais um aguaceiro, e mais 1mm. *5,2mm* acumulados neste evento, *2,1mm* hoje.

Temperatura nos 12,4ºC, a subir, com 12,2 km/h de O (270º) e 77% de humidade.

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 13:22)

Aqui a temperatura vai já nos 13,7ºC quando a temperatura descer acaba a chuva


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 13:25)

miguel disse:


> Aqui a temperatura vai já nos 13,7ºC quando a temperatura descer acaba a chuva



Mas quando a temperatura descer significa que o ar frio está a entrar. Com o ar frio não vêm aguaceiros ?

2,1mm.


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2012 às 13:26)

AndréFrade disse:


> Mas quando a temperatura descer significa que o ar frio está a entrar. Com o ar frio não vêm aguaceiros ?
> 
> 2,1mm.



Certamente o que o Miguel quis dizer com isto é que com o cair da noite os aguaceiros que tinham a passar já passaram


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 13:49)

Sim quando esse ar frio ca estiver a precipitação já vai ser quase nenhuma lá para a noite. e nem sequer o ar frio vai ser muito


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2012 às 14:06)

Sigo com a máxima do dia, 14.0ºC.
A mínima foi de 9.7ºC mas deverá ser batida ainda esta noite.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 14:38)

*Lisboa e Margem sul*: Vem aí aguaceiros moderados/fortes.

Actuais 13,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 15:01)

AndréFrade disse:


> *Lisboa e Margem sul*: Vem aí aguaceiros moderados/fortes.
> 
> Actuais 13,9ºC.



Não sei onde vês isso!! pelo menos nas próximas duas horas não me parece e depois cada vez fica menos provável

Estão aqui 14,3ºC depois de uma máxima de 14,6ºC nem sequer foi o dia mais frio do mês

2,8mm hoje e 3,6mm neste "evento"


----------



## Profetaa (15 Jan 2012 às 15:03)

Boa tarde.

com 11.2º já cai granizo

isto promete


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 15:06)

miguel disse:


> Não sei onde vês isso!! pelo menos nas próximas duas horas não me parece e depois cada vez fica menos provável
> 
> Estão aqui 14,3ºC depois de uma máxima de 14,6ºC nem sequer foi o dia mais frio do mês
> 
> 2,8mm hoje e 3,6mm neste "evento"




Muita nebulosidade a aproximar-se que é bem visível no satélite e o radar de precipitação do IM mostra chuva a vir na direcção de Lisboa/Margem Sul.

Está neste momento a passar um aguaceiro a Norte/Noroeste, parece que passa ao lado.


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 15:22)

Começa a chover.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2012 às 15:26)

Rápida descida da temperatura, com um instantâneo de quase -7ºC/h!

Actuais *10,8ºC* e 69% de humidade. Céu encoberto e 9,4 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 15:28)

Cai *GRANIZO*! 
Temperatura em queda.


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Jan 2012 às 15:40)

Confirmo a descida de temperatura, 4ºC em menos de uma hora, por ação de um aguaceiro. Aqui não foi de granizo, mas foi muito frio.

é a massa de ar frio, tal como o previsto.


sigo com 9,5ºC e hoje acumulei 5,0 mm

cps


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 15:43)

Já está a parar de chover.
O aguaceiro foi acompanhado por algumas pedrinhas de granizo.
A salientar a descida da temperatura de *13,3ºC* para os actuais *9,4ºC*. Precipitação acumulada: *2,5 mm*

EDIT 15H48: Temperatura nos *9,3ºC* , precipitação acumulada de *3,1 mm*.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 15:44)

Passado mais de uma hora e sem aguaceiros fortes nem moderados...enfim

estão 13,7ºC


----------



## Lightning (15 Jan 2012 às 15:47)

miguel disse:


> venha o próximo daqui a 10/15 dias este inverno fica mesmo para a historia



Sei que não te costumas enganar, e desta vez, infelizmente, também concordo contigo...

Acreditem que é _muito estranho_ acabar o mês (se realmente não ocorrerem mais eventos significativos) de Janeiro com 6,2 mm. 

O evento também rendeu aqui 4,2 mm, 2,1 ontem mais 2,1 hoje.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 15:54)

Vento intenso e começa a chover. Está a ficar muito frio ! 

2,4ºC aparentes.


----------



## mortagua (15 Jan 2012 às 16:00)

Neste momento estão 5.6ºC e cai um aguaceiro fraco...


----------



## meteo (15 Jan 2012 às 16:01)

Por aqui uma tarde normalissima de Inverno. Céu nublado,e nada de frio.
Temperatura em Oeiras de 13,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 16:02)

AndréFrade disse:


> Vento intenso e começa a chover. Está a ficar muito frio !
> 
> 2,4ºC aparentes.



Tas na serra da estrela ou no montijo???


----------



## squidward (15 Jan 2012 às 16:02)

Dia de alguns aguaceiros, sendo este ultimo o mais intenso.

estão *12.2ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 16:04)

miguel disse:


> Tas na serra da estrela ou no montijo???



Não queiram acreditar, não acreditem 

Actuais 8,7ºC e vento forte.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALM6


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 16:08)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não queiram acreditar, não acreditem
> 
> Actuais 8,7ºC e vento forte.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALM6



Durante o aguaceiro que também passou por aqui registei um windchill mínimo de *4,8ºC*. Esse valor de 2,4ºC é possível, se houve mais vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 16:12)

miguel disse:


> Tas na serra da estrela ou no montijo???



A prova do cumulus


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 16:14)

AndréFrade disse:


> A prova do cumulus
> 
> rapaz não tens de provar coisa alguma só acho que devias meter as temperaturas e não a temperatura aparente tens sempre valores de quase 0ºC por estar a falar em temperatura aparente, não estou a dizer que não tenhas tido isso!!
> 
> Aqui até esta a aparecer o sol agora estão 13,4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 16:17)

miguel disse:


> AndréFrade disse:
> 
> 
> > A prova do cumulus
> ...


----------



## subaneve300 (15 Jan 2012 às 16:17)

Lightning disse:


> Sei que não te costumas enganar, e desta vez, infelizmente, também concordo contigo...
> 
> Acreditem que é _muito estranho_ acabar o mês (se realmente não ocorrerem mais eventos significativos) de Janeiro com 6,2 mm.
> 
> O evento também rendeu aqui 4,2 mm, 2,1 ontem mais 2,1 hoje.



E pior ainda o IM apenas prevê chuva para hoje e amanhã já estara sol outra vez. Se continuarmos com este Sol, assim quer dizer que no Verão vai chover muito. Sigo com 12.8 graus em Lisboa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 16:28)

talvez não vá chover muito no Verão , porque isso já aconteceu o verão passado.
O Verão passado foi atípico, por isso já estava à espera de um Inverno atípico.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 16:31)

Agora sim vem alguma chuva para a margem sul que ira chegar aqui... 13,2ºC a ver até onde desce


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2012 às 16:41)

Aguaceiro forte, sigo com *5,3mm* acumulados hoje.

*10,4ºC*, em queda.


----------



## meteo (15 Jan 2012 às 16:41)

Não sei se é Inverno atípico ou não,porque nem passou 1 mês de Inverno ainda...
Por aqui há pouco choveu fraco.Temperatura desceu um pouco.


----------



## cactus (15 Jan 2012 às 16:49)

por aqui uns "tropicais" 13.1 ºC e nada de nada por enquanto...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2012 às 16:53)

*9,7ºC* com *6,4mm* acumulados. Até a iluminação das ruas se acendeu.


----------



## cactus (15 Jan 2012 às 16:55)

bolas.... 12ºC em menos de nada..


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 16:55)

cactus disse:


> por aqui uns "tropicais" 13.1 ºC e nada de nada por enquanto...



Agora desce mais 12,6ºC a ver quando chegar o aguaceiro se vai aos 9ºC  se o aguaceiro não se desfizer entretanto já o vi melhor


----------



## Mix (15 Jan 2012 às 17:00)

Boas... Por aqui vai chovendo com a temperatura actual de 7,5ºC ( Estação metereológica da vila, mesmo ao meu lado )

Edit: 17h07m: Temp. actual de 7,2ºC, vai descendo bem....


----------



## cactus (15 Jan 2012 às 17:02)

miguel disse:


> Agora desce mais 12,6ºC a ver quando chegar o aguaceiro se vai aos 9ºC  se o aguaceiro não se desfizer entretanto já o vi melhor



sim lá vai descendo 12,3ªc agora , a ver vamos se o aguaceiro chega cá


----------



## subaneve300 (15 Jan 2012 às 17:04)

Por aqui em oeiras já parou de chover. 
Alguem me sabe dizer se neva na lousã? 
Por que de momento a cota já deve estar nos 800m.


----------



## Mix (15 Jan 2012 às 17:06)

subaneve300 disse:


> Por aqui em oeiras já parou de chover.
> Alguem me sabe dizer se neva na lousã?
> Por que de momento a cota já deve estar nos 800m.



Tambem gostava de saber, ainda dava lá um salto amanha...


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 17:10)

cactus disse:


> sim lá vai descendo 12,3ªc agora , a ver vamos se o aguaceiro chega cá



Não temos sorte ainda não é desta!! pode ser que até a noite passe algum aguaceiro e faça a temperatura cair uns 2ºC ou 3ºC.

Estão 12,1ºC, 74%Hr, 1018,8hpa e vento fraco

2,8mm hoje


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2012 às 17:13)

Que miséria de mês!

Sigo com 12.6ºC.


----------



## cactus (15 Jan 2012 às 17:14)

Pronto já pinga


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 17:16)

O vento começa novamente a ficar moderado/forte, temperatura a descer e pinga.

Vários aguaceiro moderados vêm para estas bandas.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 17:17)

cactus disse:


> Pronto já pinga



Sim consigo até as contar em cima do ferro do estendal são 4 pingos


----------



## mortagua (15 Jan 2012 às 17:19)

chove moderadamente e a temperatura é de 3.8ºC
esperança de neve   (o que duvido que aconteça)


----------



## cactus (15 Jan 2012 às 17:22)

miguel disse:


> Sim consigo até as contar em cima do ferro do estendal são 4 pingos



tens razão tambem consigo conta-las no chão do meu quintal


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 17:23)

Acabo de registar 40,3km e chove fraco, mas de forma intensa.


----------



## cactus (15 Jan 2012 às 17:24)

temperatura nos 12,2ºc com direito a arco -iris


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 17:31)

cactus disse:


> temperatura nos 12,2ºc com direito a arco -iris



Muito fraco estes pingos não chegam para atirar o ar frio em altura cá para baixo tinha de chover muito mais! ainda resta alguns espero que algum venha cá bater! 

11,9ºC


----------



## Gongas (15 Jan 2012 às 17:39)

Chove moderado a forte por Coimbra.sensação de frio a aumentar.


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 17:42)

Chove com grande intensidade agora. 

EDIT 17H44: Já está a parar.


----------



## The-One-Divinal (15 Jan 2012 às 17:50)

mortagua disse:


> chove moderadamente e a temperatura é de 3.8ºC
> esperança de neve   (o que duvido que aconteça)



Neve???? impossivel aqui na zona!


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 17:54)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Neve???? impossivel aqui na zona!



Aqui na zona? 
Do Cacém a Mendes (Pombal) ainda vai uma grande distância, segundo os mapas do SAPO são perto de 170 km.


----------



## The-One-Divinal (15 Jan 2012 às 17:57)

DRC disse:


> Aqui na zona?
> Do Cacém a Mendes (Pombal) ainda vai uma grande distância, segundo os mapas do SAPO são perto de 170 km.



Mesmo na zona de leiria nao iras ver neve!


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 17:59)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Mesmo na zona de leiria nao iras ver neve!



Sim à altitude de 100 ou 200 metros, que deverá ser a altitude de Mendes (Pombal) a probabilidade de neve é muito reduzida.


----------



## mortagua (15 Jan 2012 às 18:00)

DRC disse:


> Aqui na zona?
> Do Cacém a Mendes (Pombal) ainda vai uma grande distância, segundo os mapas do SAPO são perto de 170 km.



penso que não será totalmente impossível, visto que estão 3.8ºC neste momento e parece vir mais alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2012 às 18:02)

Que calor, 10,0ºC 

Vento fraco de oeste e 2,6 mm.


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 18:03)

mortagua disse:


> penso que não será totalmente impossível, visto que estão 3.8ºC neste momento e parece vir mais alguns aguaceiros.



Granizo sim, neve julgo que não. Quanto muito água-neve.


----------



## shli30396 (15 Jan 2012 às 18:12)

Neste momento *8.5ºC* e humidade a *86%*.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 18:24)

Acabou de passar um aguaceiro rendeu 0,2mm  3,0mm hoje

11,0ºC e chove fraco ainda


----------



## cactus (15 Jan 2012 às 18:27)

miguel disse:


> Acabou de passar um aguaceiro rendeu 0,2mm  3,0mm hoje
> 
> 11,0ºC e chove fraco ainda



corrijo agora já estão 10 ºc


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 18:28)

cactus disse:


> corrijo agora já estão 10 ºc



10,9ºC aqui com vento nulo e vai pingando


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2012 às 19:03)

Chove moderadamente.


----------



## Mix (15 Jan 2012 às 19:16)

Sigo com 5,7ºC.. Neste momento céu limpo, depois de ter caido um aguaceiro..


----------



## cornudo (15 Jan 2012 às 19:40)

será que existe a hipotese de cair alguns flocos naa serra de montejunto?agradecia que comentassem pois era menino para dar lá um salto e tentar filmar!!


----------



## Microburst (15 Jan 2012 às 19:48)

Boa noite

Aqui por Almada chove moderadamente nesta altura, 4,1mm acumulados hoje. A humidade encontra-se nos 90%, vento sopra moderado de Sudoeste, pressão nos 1020hpa e a temperatura vai baixando devagarinho, 9,7ºC agora.


----------



## Lightning (15 Jan 2012 às 19:57)

Mais 2,1 mm, graças a um aguaceiro...


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 20:34)

Em Setúbal lá vai chovendo o acumulado aumentou para os 4,6mm

Temperatura de 9,9ºC


----------



## iceworld (15 Jan 2012 às 21:47)

Por aqui mais um aguaceiro com a temp. a rondar os 5º.
Por volta das 16h30 um aguaceiro forte com granizo


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2012 às 21:55)

Céu muito nublado, vento nulo e *7,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 85% e pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 23:03)

Muitos aguaceiros vêm a caminho.

6,0ºC de temperatura actual .


----------



## fsl (15 Jan 2012 às 23:18)

Oeiras hoje acumulou 5.0mm  

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 15-01-12 23:16)






Temperatura: 9.2°C

Wind chill: 9.2°C

Humidade: 91% 

Ponto Condensação: 7.8°C 



Pressão: 1017.2 hPa

Vento: 0.0 km/hr  N 

Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr

Precipitação hoje: 5.0 mm


----------



## cactus (15 Jan 2012 às 23:28)

mais um aguaceiro e a temperatura estagnada nos 8ºC


----------



## Mix (15 Jan 2012 às 23:37)

Sigo com 4,4ºC e céu nublado...


----------



## squidward (15 Jan 2012 às 23:48)

Há 1 hora atrás caiu um aguaceiro moderado, com direito a um relâmpago e trovão ainda distante.

sigo com *8.7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

8,9ºC / 12,8ºC e 3,6 mm


----------



## meteo (16 Jan 2012 às 00:17)

fsl disse:


> Oeiras hoje acumulou 5.0mm
> 
> Condições actuais   (actualizado às 15-01-12 23:16)
> 
> ...



Em Paço de Arcos chove bem há 15 min,sendo que nos últimos 3 min choveu forte!
MeteoOeiras também registou este aguaceiro,e já regista 2,6 mm desde as 00:00.


----------



## meteo (16 Jan 2012 às 00:26)

Oeiras hoje já vai em 3 mm.Belo inicio de madrugada. Este mês está com 17 mm.


----------



## shli30396 (16 Jan 2012 às 00:31)

De momento sigo com *8.5ºC*. 
Humidade: *87%*
Pressão: *1017 hPa*


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2012 às 00:34)

A precipitação de ontem ficou nos 5,0mm

Agora sigo com 8,9ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2012 às 00:54)

Chove bem 1,0mm já acumulados

Temperatura a subir 9,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2012 às 01:04)

Ontem, antes das 23:59, cheguei a registar *7,8ºC*, mínima do dia.

Por agora, a chuva parou. Sigo com *1,0mm* hoje, *11,6mm* neste evento.

9,1ºC, vento fraco de NO (315º) e 84% de humidade. 1017 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2012 às 10:06)

Bom dia.

O nevoeiro é intenso e estou com a mínima do dia ! 4,6ºC e algum vento.

O que dá uma sensação de .


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2012 às 11:10)

10,2ºC e 4,2 mm.

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2012 às 11:17)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, a madrugada rendeu *6,4mm*. 

A temperatura mínima foi de *8,0ºC*, e actualmente sigo com 10,1ºC.

Humidade nos 72%, vento a 13,3 km/h de NNE (22º), e pressão nos 1017 hPa.

O céu encontra-se encoberto.


----------



## meteo (16 Jan 2012 às 11:47)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por aqui, a madrugada rendeu *6,4mm*.
> 
> ...



Exactamente como Oeiras.Também acumulou 6,4 mm.
E por agora céu nublado,mas já não deve chover mais de forma significativa.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2012 às 12:21)

Em Setúbal acumulou durante a madrugada 5,0mm tanto como todo o dia de Domingo

Mínima de 7,9ºc deve ser ainda batida hoje

Agora estão 11,1ºC, 71%Hr e algum vento que faz um chill atual de 9ºC


----------



## ct5iul (16 Jan 2012 às 12:47)

Bom Dia

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 35.9 km/h ás 12:21

Temp actual 11.2ºC 12:30
Pressão: 1016.5Hpa 12:30
Intensidade do Vento: 27.3 km/h 12:30
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento:NO 
Temperatura do vento: 8.4ºC 12:30
Humidade Relativa:75% 12:30
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 3.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 baixo 12:30
Altitude: 110Metros


WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com



*Informo que brevemente irá entrar em funcionamento mais uma estação meteorológica Amadora na zona de Lisboa mais propriamente localizada na zona da Ajuda, junto ao Monsanto. 
Esta estação meteorológica ira debitar os seus dados online na internet e no sistema de APRS dedicado aos Rádio Amadores*

Numa 1º face a estação meteorológica irá estar em testes podendo por vezes ser desconectada tanto a estação como a webcam. 

A provisão para os testes da estação meteorológica entrar em funcionamento esta prevista para o dia 1 de Fevereiro. 

Na 2º face se tudo correr bem a estação meteorológica entra definitivamente em funcionamento 24h por dia sem ser desconectada. 

A provisão da 2º face esta prevista para o dia 1 de Marco.

Ate breve


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2012 às 12:50)

Sigo com *10,3ºC* e 22,0 km/h de N (360º).

O wind chill encontra-se entre os 7ºC e os 8ºC.

Um dia agradável.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2012 às 12:54)

ct5iul disse:


> *Informo que brevemente ira entrar em funcionamento mais uma estação meteorológica Amadora na zona de Lisboa mais propriamente localizada na zona da Ajuda, junto ao Monsanto.
> Esta estação meteorológica ira debitar os seus dados online na internet e no sistema de APRS dedicado aos Rádio Amadores*



Já agora que estação é ?


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2012 às 12:59)

Vendaval por aqui.

Rajada actual de 57,6km/h.


----------



## ct5iul (16 Jan 2012 às 13:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já agora que estação é ?



Boas

Em principio vai ser uma TEXAS INSTRUMENTS WR25


----------



## F_R (16 Jan 2012 às 13:18)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 2.6ºC

Agora 11.6ºC
Acumulou 0.2 esta madrugada, provavelmente só nevoeiro


Aqui em casa estão 10.1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2012 às 14:05)

Que grande temporal de vento e frio por aqui !!

Vento forte, rondando os 50km/h, temperatura de 10,7ºC e aparentes 1.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2012 às 14:34)

Acumulado do dia 14: *0.2mm*
Acumulado do dia 15: *9.5mm*
Acumulado de hoje: *4.7mm*


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2012 às 14:44)

A estação quase que tombou, vou ter agora que ir ao telhado mudar a instalação, devido ao forte vento. No momento da queda, perdi os dados mas pelo que ainda consegui registar o vento foi aos 60km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2012 às 15:13)

Já está tudo controlado. Rajada máxima de 61,5km/h.


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2012 às 15:19)

AndréFrade disse:


> Já está tudo controlado. Rajada máxima de 61,5km/h.



Não percebo a tua temperatura máxima anual.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2012 às 15:46)

Fui agora ao WU ver as máximas anuais de algumas estações amadoras dos arredores:

Bucelas: 23ºC.
Varzea, Setubal: 20,0ºC
Amadora: 21,1ºC
Queijas, Oeiras: 20,7ºC

Até pode estar um bocado inflaccionado, mas penso que nada por aí além. E para além do mais tem sido um mês de testes, a estação nunca tem estado no mesmo sitio....Hoje sim coloquei-a (em principio) no local definitivo.

Eu já corrigi, mas caso no WU vos apareça precipitação acumulada exagerada hoje nos dados da minha estação, retirem 5,7mm porque foi de testes.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2012 às 15:51)

AndréFrade disse:


> Amadora: 21,1ºC



Sendo eu vizinho, posso dizer que a estação estando bem instalada nunca teria passado dos 18ºC, assim sendo, passou já algumas vezes os 17ºC e 18ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2012 às 15:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sendo eu vizinho, posso dizer que a estação estando bem instalada nunca teria passado dos 18ºC, assim sendo, passou já algumas vezes os 17ºC e 18ºC.



Apenas disse o que está lá escrito 

Actuais 10,8ºC e muito vento, quase sempre acimas dos 45km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2012 às 16:40)

Temperatura máxima de *11,3ºC*. 

De momento, 10,8ºC e 20,5 km/h de N (360º).

Humidade nos 58% e pressão nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2012 às 17:43)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi fresco, com diminuição de nebulosidade ao longo do dia.

Tmax: 10,1ºC

Tmin: 1,5ºC

Tactual: 8,1ºC

Do episódio de ontem, existiu neve acumulada na serra a partir de 1000msnm.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2012 às 17:49)

Boas

Máxima mais baixa até agora do ano com *12,6ºC* a mínima ainda vai ser feita acredito eu...

Rajada máxima de 50km/h

Agora estão 10,8ºC, 69%Hr e vento ainda fraco a moderado espero que fique muito fraco para ter uma mínima decente


----------



## Lightning (16 Jan 2012 às 18:07)

miguel disse:


> vento ainda fraco a moderado espero que fique muito fraco para ter uma mínima decente



Espero o mesmo, embora o GFS "diga" que o vento só vai abrandar a partir da meia-noite... Muito fraco não ficará, digo eu, mas aí até 15, 20 km/h deve ficar.


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2012 às 19:12)

Máxima de *13.0ºC*.
O vento tem causado uma sensação térmica terrível!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2012 às 22:17)

A partir de hoje, dados 24 horas sob 24 horas na Internet da minha estação.

Actuais 7,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2012 às 23:20)

A um ritmo de descida de -0,3ºC/h, encontro-me com 8,5ºC.

18,4 km/h de ONO (292º) e 79% de humidade.

1023 hPa de pressão, a subir a um ritmo de +1,0 hPa/h.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2012 às 07:40)

Bom dia.

Ontem ás 23:57,a temperatura nas Praias do Sado era de 8 C.Vou vêr qual o valôr quando sair,por volta das 08:00,depois logo posto aqui.


----------



## meteo (17 Jan 2012 às 08:23)

Bom dia!

Neste momento 7,9ºC em Oeiras 
Voltou o domínio anticiclónico...


----------



## F_R (17 Jan 2012 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes 
Mínima 2.5ºC

Agora 5.5ºC


Em casa estava -0.5ºC quando saí e havia geada mas não muito forte


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2012 às 10:09)

A temperatura nas Praias do Sado ás 08:05 era de 5ºC.Não foi a mais baixa deste ano.


----------



## shli30396 (17 Jan 2012 às 12:40)

Esta noite a minima ficou-se pelos *6.1ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com *14.2ºC*, humidade nos *42%*, ponto de orvalho a *1.5ºC* e pressão a *1028hPa*.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2012 às 13:56)

Mínima aqui de 7,6ºC

Agora sol e 15,8ºC, voltou a Primavera...


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2012 às 19:35)

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *15.5ºC*
Mínima: *2.4ºC*


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2012 às 20:14)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*7,6ºC*

Máxima:*16,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*35km/h*

Agora estão 12,1ºC


----------



## Lousano (17 Jan 2012 às 21:02)

Boa noite.

Dia de sol, após noite de nevoeiro a alguma geada.

Tmax: 13,9ºC

Tmin: -0,2ºC

Tactual: 7,1ºC

Precip: 0,5mm (nevoeiro)


----------



## F_R (17 Jan 2012 às 21:08)

Boas

Em Abrantes 
Máxima 15.2ºC
Agora 8.7ºC


Cá em casa
Mínima -1.0ºC
Máxima 14.6ºC

Agora 5.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (17 Jan 2012 às 22:17)

Neste momento 5,2ºC.

Até ao momento este mês segue com média temperatura de 7,6ºC, bem menor do que os 9,1ºC de 2010 e 2011.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2012 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

8,9ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2012 às 08:47)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de 5,8ºC

Agora estão 7,8ºC, 78%Hr, 1034,6Hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2012 às 10:30)

Extremos de dia 8 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,8ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *11,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 9 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,6ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,5ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 10 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *6,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,0ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,5ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 11 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,9ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 12 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,8ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 13 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *8,5ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,1ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 14 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *6,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,5ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *11,2ºC*

Precipitação: *3,2mm*


Extremos de dia 15 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *12,9ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,4ºC*

Precipitação: *7,4mm*


Extremos de dia 16 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *8,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *11,3ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *9,3ºC*

Precipitação: *6,4mm*


Extremos de dia 17 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *5,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,8ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*



Na madrugada de hoje, mínima de *6,2ºC*.

Actuais 11,7ºC com 11,5 km/h de E (90º), e humidade nos 60%.

Pressão a 1034 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## shli30396 (18 Jan 2012 às 12:38)

Por aqui a miníma desta madrugada foi *7.5ºC*. 

Neste momento sigo com:

Temperatura: *14.6ºC*
Humidade: *49%*
Ponto de Orvalho: *4.1ºC*
Pressão: *1034hPa*


----------



## meteo (18 Jan 2012 às 13:26)

Em Oeiras mínima fresca de 6,2 ºC...
Por agora um dia de Primavera,vento muito fraco e temperatura de 17,4ºC 
Aproveite-se este tempo,que não se sabe se na Primavera vamos ter este tempo. Ainda serão 2 ou 3 meses de boa chuva,espera-se


----------



## F_R (18 Jan 2012 às 13:43)

12.5ºC cá em casa

-1.0ºC de mínima


----------



## F_R (18 Jan 2012 às 14:25)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 3.4ºC

Agora 16.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (18 Jan 2012 às 22:43)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de sol e alguma geada.

Tmax: 14,4ºC

Tmin: 0,8ºC

Tactual: 5,6ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2012 às 00:10)

Máxima de ontem de 17,4ºC e mínima de 5,8ºC

Agora estão 10,2ºC e destaque para a pressão 1036,2hpa sendo amanha de manha uma das pressões mais altas do ano com perto de 1038hpa


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2012 às 00:13)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *16.1ºC*
Mínima: *0.9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2012 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem:

7,8ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2012 às 07:13)

Bom dia!

Sigo com 6,7ºC, embora já tenha tido *6,4ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento.

Humidade nos 72% e pressão a 1036 hPa, com vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2012 às 09:18)

Bom dia!

Neste momento (~)6.0ºC.

Ontem às 07h50 (~)5.0ºC, e ocorreu geada, principalmente, nas zonas hortícolas.


----------



## F_R (19 Jan 2012 às 09:22)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes
Mínima 3.1ºC

Agora 5.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2012 às 11:17)

*1038,1 hpa*  

11,7ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2012 às 11:32)

Boas

Mínima de 4,6ºC

Agora estão 14,2ºC, 61%Hr e pressão de 1038,7hpa já teve uns incríveis *1039,3hpa* a pressão mais alta dos últimos dois anos aqui desde que tenho a estação montada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2012 às 11:58)

Mínima de 5,8 ºC em Moscavide.

Vento fraco de NNE.

Pressão nuns altíssimos 1038,5 hPa.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jan 2012 às 12:06)

De facto valores altíssimos da pressão atmosférica, na estação http://www.meteotomar.info/ já atingiu os 1040.1 hPa às 10:55 UTC. agora encontra-se em queda 1039 hPa.
Destaque para o nordeste transmontano, onde segundo o IM às 10h UTC Chaves registava uma pressão de 1042.5 hPa.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2012 às 12:52)

Pressão atmosférica aqui também a mais alta registada desde que tenho a estação: 1041 hPa.


----------



## F_R (19 Jan 2012 às 13:14)

Em Abrantes 14.2ºC 

A pressão também é alta 1037.6 mb


Aqui em casa

Mínima -0.2ºC

Agora 13.5ºC

Geada de manhã


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2012 às 14:08)

O dia já segue ameno 17,8ºC


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2012 às 14:18)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue solarengo e bem quentinho. 

Tmin: 2,5ºC

Tactual: 16,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2012 às 14:44)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui, a temperatura ainda desceu aos *5,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,8ºC, humidade nos 46%, vento fraco/nulo, e 1036 hPa.

A pressão atingiu os *1038 hPa* esta manhã.


----------



## F_R (19 Jan 2012 às 16:35)

16.8ºC em Abrantes


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2012 às 17:52)

A máxima hoje em Setúbal foi de *18,3ºC* 

Mínima de *4,6ºC*

Agora estão 14,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2012 às 21:18)

A tmax de hoje foi uns surpreendentes 17,1ºC (valor mais elevado desde 26NOV11).

Neste momento uns "amenos" 9,8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2012 às 22:59)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *17.3ºC*
Mínima: *1.4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

7,8ºC / 16,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2012 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

5,8 ºC / 16,9 ºC

---

Céu limpo, vento fraco e pressão atmosférica bastante elevada, bem perto dos 1040 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2012 às 07:55)

Bom dia!
Hoje o dia começa "quente" e com muita humidade, (~)10.0°C.


----------



## F_R (20 Jan 2012 às 09:32)

Bom dia

Mínima 5.2ºC

Agora 6.9ºC


----------



## F_R (20 Jan 2012 às 14:15)

17.2ºC em Abrantes


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2012 às 14:50)

Boa tarde.

O céu manteve-se encoberto até há pouco. Foram uma manhã e início de tarde frescos, escuros e ventosos. 

Temperatura mínima de *8,9ºC* e actuais 14,1ºC.

Humidade nos 68% e pressão a 1032 hPa, em queda.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2012 às 17:48)

Boas

Mínima:*7,8ºC*

Máxima:*16,6ºC*

Rajada máxima:*32km/h*

Agora 14,3ºC, 75%Hr, 1031,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (20 Jan 2012 às 18:51)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *16.5ºC*
Mínima: *3.4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2012 às 00:40)

Extremos de ontem:

9,4ºC / 14,4ºC


----------



## Teles (21 Jan 2012 às 10:46)

Boas , por aqui minima de 2,1ºC , manha de alguma neblina , temperatura atual de 7,4ºC
Foto tirada esta manhã


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2012 às 11:30)

boas

boa foto teles!

Aqui  a mínima foi alta de 8,3ºC

Agora sol e mais sol com 15,4ºC e vento quase nulo


----------



## meteo (21 Jan 2012 às 11:54)

Em Oeiras estão... 17,4ºC 

Este Dezembro/Janeiro,os dias com máximas superiores a 17ºC,já são mais que muitos.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2012 às 12:05)

meteo disse:


> Em Oeiras estão... 17,4ºC



 

Aproveitar agora que no verão voamos 

Aqui 14,9ºC e vento de NE.


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2012 às 12:33)

Teles disse:


> Foto tirada esta manhã



 Bonita foto.


----------



## meteo (21 Jan 2012 às 12:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aproveitar agora que no verão voamos
> 
> Aqui 14,9ºC e vento de NE.



Ai em Queluz é que se está sempre a voar 
E não é que agora estão *18,7ºC*?


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2012 às 12:36)

Aqui estou com 17,0ºC já!! hoje vai bem lançado  o vento continua muito fraco a média dos últimos 10 minutos 2,9km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jan 2012 às 12:48)

17ºC por aqui também, e ainda não são 13h.


----------



## Geiras (21 Jan 2012 às 12:57)

15.1ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2012 às 14:11)

Belo dia de Primavera estão 18,5ºC e vento quase nulo


----------



## fsl (21 Jan 2012 às 19:08)

Oeiras atingiu 19.7 :



 Condições actuais (actualizado a 21-01-12  19:01)






Temperatura: 

14.2°C 



Humidade:

68%  



Ponto de Orvalho:

8.3°C 



Vento:

8.0 km/hr NNW



Pressão:

1028.4 hPa



Precipitação Hoje:

0.0 mm



Precipitação Mês:

20.6 mm



Precipitação Ano:

 20.6mm



Wind chill:

 13.9°C 



Indíce THW: 

 13.4°C 



Indíce Calor:

 13.7°C 







Extremos de hoje









MIN


MAX



Temperatura:

 9.3°C às   2:00

19.7°C às 13:15



Humidade:

 49%  às  13:16

 92%  às   0:57



Ponto de Orvalho:

 6.7°C às   5:03

 10.0°C às  13:21



Pressão:

 1028.0hPa  às  16:35

 1031.7hPa  às  10:01



Precipitação mais intensa:


 0.0mm/hr  às  ----



Maior Rajada Vento:


 20.9 km/hr  às  10:01



Menor Sensação Térmica:

 8.9°C às   2:19




Maior Indíce Calor


 18.9°C às  12:46


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jan 2012 às 20:43)

Mínima de *3,7*ºC e máxima de *19,8*ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

10,2ºC /18,2ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos ontem:

*8,3ºC* / *18,9ºC* 

Agora estão 11,4ºc


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2012 às 12:23)

Bom Dia

Mínima hoje de 7,4ºC

Agora estão 15,3ºC, 63%Hr, 1025,3hpa e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2012 às 13:14)

E já estão uns quentes 17,2ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2012 às 14:39)

Aqui vou já com 18,3ºC, 56%Hr e vento fraco a pressão é de 1023,2hpa


----------



## squidward (22 Jan 2012 às 15:07)

por aqui sigo com *18.8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

8,3ºC / 16,7ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2012 às 00:10)

Extremos ontem por aqui:

Mínima:7,4ºC
Máxima:18,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2012 às 12:49)

Enquanto Lisboa (Portela) segue com 7,8ºC, e Queluz com 10,2ºC, Mira-Sintra, livre de qualquer nevoeiro, ou vento, segue já com 14,8ºC. É Verão por aqui. 

Humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1021 hPa.

A mínima foi de *9,7ºC*.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2012 às 12:51)

Em Setubal foi uma manha de nevoeiro muito cerrado mal se via a mais de 5 metros

Mínima de *4,4ºC*

Agora já está sol e a temperatura lá vai subindo 12,0ºC, 82%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (23 Jan 2012 às 17:17)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 4.0ºC
Máxima 15.4ºC

Agora 14.8ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2012 às 17:54)

A máxima acabou por ficar aquém do previsto 14,9ºC

Agora estão 12,7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jan 2012 às 18:08)

Ora boa... "tarde quase noite"!

Hoje o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro/neblina pouco denso, aumentado de densidade até por volta das 12h. (~)6.5ºC era o que o sensor marcava às 07h50. De resto o dia foi agradável, ameno, com céu por vezes muito nublado por nuvens altas. De notar que o nascer-do-Sol de hoje foi muito bonito, havia uma circunferência laranja a pairar sobre o Este, muito bonito mesmo, infelizmente não tenho registos.


----------



## Geiras (23 Jan 2012 às 23:16)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *13.7ºC*
Mínima: *3.3ºC*


----------



## shli30396 (23 Jan 2012 às 23:17)

Por aqui sigo com:

Temperatura: *9.2ºC*
Ponto de Orvalho: *7.5ºC*
Humidade: *89%*
Pressão: *1022hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2012 às 23:34)

Sigo com *7,9ºC* e vento nulo.

Humidade nos 84% e pressão a 1022 hPa.

Máxima de *15,5ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

8,9ºC / 13,3ºC


----------



## F_R (24 Jan 2012 às 09:07)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes

Mínima 5.7ºC
Agora 7.0ºC

O sol brilha


----------



## shli30396 (24 Jan 2012 às 11:11)

Esta noite a mínima não baixou dos *8.4ºC*, talvez derivado de algum vento que se fez e faz sentir.
Neste momento sigo com *13.2ºC *.


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2012 às 12:38)

Boas tardes. Neste momento continua o dia solarengo e sereno apesar de estar a entrar alguma nebulosidade,vento nulo e temperatura nos 11,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2012 às 16:51)

Boas

Esta madrugada rendeu 0,4mm de humidade

A mínima foi de 4,1ºC

A máxima foi de 16,4ºC

Por agora estão 15,6ºC, 69%Hr, 1022,3hpa vento fraco com uma rajada máxima até agora de 13km/h


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2012 às 01:36)

Boa noite a todos...

Ontem registei uns frescos 6.4ºc de mínima pelas 8h03, enquanto que a máxima atingiu os 16.0ºc pelas 15h26...
Neste momento sigo com os seguintes valores:

Temp: 10.1ºc
Pressão: 1021.9 hPa
HR: 89%
Vento: Nulo

Boa noite pessoal...


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2012 às 02:34)

Bem, e com esta me vou deitar que está mais que na hora...

E cá vai o retrato:

Temp: 9.9ºc
Pressão: 1021.5 hPa
HR: 91%
Vento: mais do mesmo (Nulo)

Te amanhã pessoal...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2012 às 07:11)

Bom dia.

Sigo com 8,1ºC, embora a mínima até agora tenha sido de *7,9ºC*.

O céu encontra-se muito nublado maioritariamente por núvens altas.

Humidade nos 82% e pressão a 1021 hPa. Vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2012 às 09:08)

Boas

Mínima de hoje de 6,6ºC

Agora 7,7ºC, 95%Hr, 1022,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## F_R (25 Jan 2012 às 10:01)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 3.7ºC
Agora 7.9ºC

Hoje de manhã voltou a haver geada, mas fraca


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2012 às 13:42)

Aqui alguns cumulos a norte que estão em extrema agonia 

14,6ºC e vento nulo/fraco de NE.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jan 2012 às 13:51)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento a SW/W/NW vêem-se bastantes cumulus mediocris, e de resto há cirrus por todo o lado. (~)16.5ºC.


----------



## DRC (25 Jan 2012 às 14:11)

Mínima de *5,8ºC* com algum nevoeiro ao início da manhã.
Neste momento estão uns agradáveis *14,2ºC* com o céu a apresentar-se nublado em especial por nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2012 às 15:04)

Temperatura mínima de *7,2ºC*.

Por agora, 14,9ºC, a descer, e vai pingando, com céu extremamente nublado por Cumulus Congestus.

Humidade nos 65% e pressão a 1020 hPa. 12,2 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## F_R (25 Jan 2012 às 15:47)

Em Abrantes

Máxima 16.3ºC
Agora 14.9ºC algumas nuvens no céu


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2012 às 17:33)

Em Setúbal outra tarde de Primavera máxima de 17,5ºC e bastante sol 

Agora estão ainda 15,6ºc


----------



## amarusp (25 Jan 2012 às 18:08)

o dia começõu com nevoeiro que se dissipou rapidamente. Durante o dia apareceram as primeira nuvens, atualmente o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado


----------



## F_R (25 Jan 2012 às 19:28)

Em Abrantes agora 12.3ºC e já algum nevoeiro junto ao rio

Cá por casa 9.1ºC
mínima 0.0ºC
máxima 12.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2012 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

7,8ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2012 às 01:04)

Sigo com nevoeiro, que se acumula nos vales ou em simples depressões terrenas.

10,0ºC, tendo já atingido os *9,6ºC* e os 10,3ºC. 

Humidade nos 87%, e vento nulo. 1020 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jan 2012 às 11:18)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro denso durante a noite e continua agora. Não se vê nada e a chuva está a chegar.

Apenas 8,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2012 às 11:44)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *7,0ºC*, nesta madrugada de céu muito nublado e algum nevoeiro. 

Por agora, o Sol vai espreitando por entre as núvens, seguindo com 12,8ºC.

Vento a soprar fraco/nulo, humidade nos 88% e pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2012 às 11:54)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 3.8ºC

Agora 7.6ºC e bastante nevoeiro ainda


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2012 às 12:11)

Boas

Mínima de 6,2ºC

Agora céu a se tornar muito nublado e temperatura de 13,9ºC

Duvido que a chuva chegue a acumular alguma coisa de jeito ou seja se acumular mais de 1mm é bom até isso duvido

Hoje já registei 0,2mm de humidade :P


----------



## Du_Ga (26 Jan 2012 às 13:20)

Boas

Mínima de 8,7 ºC.

Neste momento sigo  com 14,4 ºC.

Cumps


----------



## amarusp (26 Jan 2012 às 13:41)

Céu nublado, com chuva fraca que já deu para molhar o chão. Vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2012 às 14:20)

13.5ºC e o sol brilha neste momento, mas a norte está muito nublado


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2012 às 14:42)

Vai chovendo, ainda que de forma fraca.

13,4ºC, depois de uma máxima de *14,9ºC*. Humidade nos 71% e vento a 9,4 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## Lightning (26 Jan 2012 às 15:51)

A frente antes de chegar aqui esfumou-se toda. Ainda caíram uns pingos que deram para (quase) molhar o chão. É que nem chegou a um milímetro. Mas também a expectativa da minha parte não era quase nenhuma... 

Deu para matar saudades de umas nuvens escuras e ameaçadoras, _mas que só tinham garganta, nada mais_. 

Até a meteorologia está em crise...


----------



## amarusp (26 Jan 2012 às 16:46)

Ceu nublado, um pouco de chuva fraca de vez enquando


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2012 às 16:52)

Chove em Setúbal mas não acumulou nada ainda a não ser os 0,2mm da madrugada provocado pelo nevoeiro

13,9ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2012 às 17:01)

Ena a frente já rendeu 0,2mm 

13,5ºC


----------



## F_R (26 Jan 2012 às 17:07)

Em Abrantes 12.4ºC

Parece que já caíram umas pingos


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jan 2012 às 17:14)

Já há pelos menos 1 hora que chove aqui fraco, agora começa mais intensamente, mas fraco na mesma.


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2012 às 17:25)

Vai chovendo e a precipitação vai em 0,6mm

12,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2012 às 17:32)

Aqui já choveu umas 600 pingas por m2, 0,0 mm, chão molhado.

11,5ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Microburst (26 Jan 2012 às 17:36)

Ainda molhou o chão e sujou as janelas, mais nada. Foi um dilúvio de 0,5mm.


----------



## Du_Ga (26 Jan 2012 às 17:44)

Por aqui, sigo com 11,8 ºC.

Acumulei apenas 0,7 mm. Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2012 às 17:47)

Céu encoberto, nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos, e 11,1ºC. 

13,0 km/h de N (360º) e 83% de humidade. Não acumulei qualquer precipitação até ao momento, embora tenha chovido, em geral, fraco.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2012 às 18:40)

Em Odivelas, que eu dê-se conta, não choveu. Talvez tenha chuviscado, mas não o suficiente para molhar o alcatrão. Nem sequer a calçada. 

Caneças acumulou 0,6mm.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jan 2012 às 18:48)

0.5mm acumulados por aqui.


----------



## meteo (26 Jan 2012 às 19:02)

Em Paço de Arcos,vi uns pingos a esvoaçar. Existe a água-neve. Isto hoje foi a chamada ar-água 
Quase que molhou o chão,mas não foi suficiente. Acumulação inferior a 0,1 mm 
E pronto,esperemos uma boa Primavera.Nem digo Fevereiro,mas pelo menos que venham ai 2 ou 3 meses até ao Verão de belas chuvadas,trovoadas e ventos fortes. Já sinto saudades.


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2012 às 19:05)

Em Setúbal acumulei 0,4mm com a frente e 0,2mm com o nevoeiro da noite isto é no mínimo cómico enfim é o inverno que se arranja 0,6mm hoje

O mês vai assim com 13,0mm e quanto a mim acabou não vai chover mais nada até ao fim do mês

12,1ºC


----------



## Lousano (26 Jan 2012 às 22:05)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu encoberto com pequenos períodos de chuvisco ou chuva fraca.

Tmax: 13,1ºC

Tmin: 5,3ºC

Precip: 0,5mm

Neste momento uns cálidos e estáveis 9,3ºC.


----------



## squidward (26 Jan 2012 às 22:06)

chuva fraca a partir das 16horas sensivelmente, pelo menos deu para semi-molhar a estrada

máxima de 15,4ºC
mínima de 6,0ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2012 às 22:09)

Mínima:*6,2ºC*
Máxima:*16,8ºC*

Rajada máxima:*37km/h*

Precipitação:*0,6mm*

Agora estão 10,9ºC, 80%Hr, 1021hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

7,8ºC / 14,7ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (27 Jan 2012 às 01:18)

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin: *8,7 ºC*
Tmax: *15,0 ºC*

Rajada máxima: *16,9 Km/h*

Precipitação: *0,7 mm*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 9,3 ºC
Hr: 71%
PA: 1021 hpa
Vento: Fraco a moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jan 2012 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Hoje está um dia muito frio, com 0,3mm de humidade, vento forte e temperatura aparente quase sempre nos 1ºC e windchill a rondar os 3ºC.

Temperatura do ar de 8ºC. Vento forte.

Avizinha-se uma noite muito fria. O GFS prevê temperaturas baixas e vento forte. 

Rajada actual de 54,9km/h !


----------



## Geiras (27 Jan 2012 às 13:59)

Boas

Mínima de 9.5ºC que deverá ser batida antes da meia noite.

Neste momento 14.1ºC e o vento está moderado de Norte com uma rajada máxima de 41km/h registada.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jan 2012 às 14:17)

Vendaval completo por aqui 

Rajada máxima de 65,9km/h.

14:27 - 77,8km/h !!!!


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2012 às 16:31)

12.5ºC em Abrantes

Máxima 14.1ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (27 Jan 2012 às 18:59)

Boas

Por aqui, num dia frio, a máxima não foi além dos 12,8 ºC.

Neste momento sigo já com 9,7 ºC e 66% de Hr.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2012 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

8,9ºC / 12,8ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (28 Jan 2012 às 00:13)

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin: *8,1 ºC* (Registada à minutos - 23h57)
Tmax: *12,8 ºC*

Rajada máxima: *24,8 Km/h*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 8,0 ºC
Hr: 58%
PA: 1024 hpa
Vento: Fraco a moderado.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2012 às 01:15)

Boa noite.

Ontem o dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco/moderado.

Tmax: 12,9ºC

Tmin: 5,6ºC

Neste momento céu límpido, com há muito não se via e vento nulo.

Tactual: 2,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2012 às 01:55)

Por aqui, a máxima de ontem não passou dos *12,8ºC*. Andámos todos muito pertinho. 

De momento sigo com 7,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado, nos 8,6 km/h por agora, de N (360º).

Humidade nos 59% e pressão a 1024 hPa. Céu limpo.

O wind chill atingiu há pouco os 5,1ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (28 Jan 2012 às 02:21)

Gilmet disse:


> Por aqui, a máxima de ontem não passou dos *12,8ºC*. Andámos todos muito pertinho.
> 
> De momento sigo com 7,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado, nos 8,6 km/h por agora, de N (360º).
> 
> ...



Parece que sim. 

Aqui, após uma boa descida atingindo os 7,6 ºC às 00h43, a temperatura tem estado sempre a subir, estando neste momento nos 8,5 ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2012 às 11:14)

Boas

Mínima Por Setúbal de 6,4ºC o vento não permitiu descer mais, o  wind chill mínimo foi de 3ºC

Agora sol com fartura que é o que o povo gosta e 10,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2012 às 12:18)

O vento, que atingiu os *56,1 km/h* durante a madrugada, não permitiu uma mínima abaixo dos *7,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,9ºC e 25,6 km/h de ENE (68º), wind chill na casa dos 10ºC e 53% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1027 hPa.

Durante a madrugada, o wind chill manteve-se constante, na casa dos 3ºC/4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2012 às 12:21)

Mínima de 7,5 ºC.

---

Algum vento durante a madrugada, embora fraco, que impediu uma maior descida da temperatura.

De momento, vento fraco a moderado de NE, 12,8 ºC e 59 % de humidade.


----------



## meteo (28 Jan 2012 às 14:25)

Curioso. Em Oeiras estão neste momento 17,2 ºC 
Inverno por aqui não houve. Pode ser que venha em Fevereiro o tão aguardado frio,para este Inverno não passar pelo " Ano sem Inverno " Por aqui as tardes,e as máximas neste Dezembro/Janeiro foram típicos de Março/Abril. Se calhar até mais de metade dos dias. 

Quando tivermos animação,vai saber mesmo bem.. O fórum vai ter record de mensagens por essa altura


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2012 às 14:27)

Aqui sigo com 15,4ºC, 56%Hr, 1025,9hpa e vento fraco a moderado de E/NE

outro dia de inverno de tédio meteorológico


----------



## Du_Ga (28 Jan 2012 às 14:32)

Por Massamá a mínima não ultrapassou os *7,6 ºC*.

Por agora estão 13,3 ºC, 54 % de Hr, 1026 hPa e vento fraco de E.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2012 às 15:19)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Tmin: 2,4ºC

Tactual: 13,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2012 às 15:33)

Aqui está a ocorrer uma tempestade solar enorme, imenso sol 

14,8ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## meteo (28 Jan 2012 às 16:28)

Em Oeiras máxima de 18,1 ºC.Mais um belo dia nesta Primavera de Sol.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2012 às 16:29)

meteo disse:


> Em Oeiras máxima de 18,1 ºC.Mais um belo dia nesta Primavera de Sol.



 

Aqui a máxima foi de 15,1ºC, não esperava tanto calor, agora 14,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2012 às 17:00)

Máxima aqui de *16,2ºC*


----------



## Du_Ga (28 Jan 2012 às 17:07)

Por aqui a máxima não foi além dos *13,9 ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, 13,4 ºC, 50% de Hr, 1026 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## NunoBrito (28 Jan 2012 às 18:02)

*Temperatura:*
Actual: 13.5ºC
Máxima: 16.3ºC
Mínima: 8.1ºC

*Ponto de Orvalho:*
Actual: 7.9 °C
Máxima: 8.0 °C
Mínima:2.7 °C

*Humidade:*
Actual: 69%
Máxima: 70%
Minima: 48%

*Velocidade do Vento:*
Actual: 8.0km/h / 
Máxima: 17.7km/h

*Rajada de Vento:*
Máxima: 38.6km/h

*Vento:* 
NE

*Pressão:*
Actual: 1027.0hPa
Máxima: 1028.0hPa
Mínima: 1024.6hPa


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2012 às 19:18)

O *Daniel Vilão*, em Riachos, cerca das 16h, registava 18ºC e céu limpo.



Por aqui, máxima de *15,2ºC*.

De momento, 10,6ºC e vento fraco de N (360º), a impedir uma descida acentuada.

Humidade nos 61% e pressão a 1027 hPa.


----------



## Serrano (28 Jan 2012 às 20:03)

7ºC na Foz do Arelho.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2012 às 23:32)

Em Setúbal estão 9,8ºC, 72%Hr, 1027,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2012 às 23:49)

O vento parou completamente. Sigo com *6,8ºC*! 

Humidade nos 67% e pressão a 1027 hPa.


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Jan 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *7,6 ºC*
Max: *13,9 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *21,2 Km/h*

Humidade:
Min: *50%*
Max: *67%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1024 hPa*
Max: *1028 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 8,8 ºC
Hr: 60%
PA: 1027 hpa
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2012 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *15.9ºC*
Mínima: *2.0ºC*

Neste momento 3.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2012 às 00:21)

Neste momento 8,9ºC e vento nulo.

Vamos lá ver que mínima terei.


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Jan 2012 às 00:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Neste momento 8,9ºC e vento nulo.
> 
> Vamos lá ver que mínima terei.



Eu registo já uns agradáveis 7,8 ºC...até ver onde chega!


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2012 às 01:11)

3.3ºc.


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Jan 2012 às 01:48)

Na última hora a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar, assim como também o vento passou de nulo a vento fraco.

Sigo assim com *8,9 ºC*, *60%* de Hr e vento de *5,8 Km/h* de E/NE.


----------



## Teles (29 Jan 2012 às 02:04)

Temperatura atual de 1,2ºC


----------



## geoair.pt (29 Jan 2012 às 08:29)

1.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2012 às 10:41)

O vento começou a soprar moderado, cerca das 2h. Escusado será dizer que estragou a mínima.

A temperatura desceu aos *5,2ºC*, ficando-se por aí.

De momento, 11,1ºC e humidade nos 46%. Pressão de 1026 hPa e 13,0 km/h de NE (45º).


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2012 às 11:06)

Boas

Mínima foi de 5,9ºC 

Agora sol e mais sol e temperatura de 10,6ºC


----------



## DRC (29 Jan 2012 às 11:17)

Mínima fresquita de *4,2ºC*.
Neste momento estão *10,3ºC* e 60% de humidade relativa.


----------



## meteo (29 Jan 2012 às 11:53)

Elahh,mínima em Oeiras hoje de 4,4ºC. Mínima de admirar.Das mínimas mais baixas,senão a mais baixa dos últimos 2 anos.
Depois de uma máxima no dia anterior de 18,1 ºC...

E agora já está nos 13,8 ºC!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2012 às 11:56)

geoair.pt disse:


> 1.1ºC



Belo painel 

Aqui mínima "normal" de 7,7ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Jan 2012 às 13:47)

Boas

Com tantas mínimas baixas...por aqui a mínima não foi além de uns "amenos" *7,5 ºC*. 

Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *12,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *45%*;
- Pressão: *1025 hPa*;
- Vento: *4,7 km/h* de E.


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2012 às 13:51)

Mínima de 0.1ºC!! 

Por agora sigo com 13.6ºC.


----------



## meteo (29 Jan 2012 às 14:46)

Mais um dia incrivel 
Fui passear no paredão,e até estão pessoas a fazer praia em Paço de Arcos encostados ao pontão 
Oeiras regista 17,3 ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2012 às 15:08)

meteo disse:


> Mais um dia incrivel
> Fui passear no paredão,e até estão pessoas a fazer praia em Paço de Arcos encostados ao pontão
> Oeiras regista 17,3 ºC



É o povinho que só quer sol e praia se lhes fores perguntar querem que se mantenha assim até ao verão querem lá saber dos efeitos da seca não lhes tirem é o sol


----------



## squidward (29 Jan 2012 às 15:30)

Só agora reparei que hoje registei a mínima mais baixa deste ano  *2.6ºC*

Será que na próxima madrugada é provável que a mínima seja novamente batida?


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2012 às 15:36)

Por aqui máxima até ao momento de 15,9ºC 

Por agora 15,6ºC, 40%Hr, 1024,4hPa e vento fraco  com uma rajada máxima até agora de 23km/h


----------



## meteo (29 Jan 2012 às 15:45)

miguel disse:


> É o povinho que só quer sol e praia se lhes fores perguntar querem que se mantenha assim até ao verão querem lá saber dos efeitos da seca não lhes tirem é o sol



Se calhar até querem que venha a chuva. Mas não é por não irem à praia,que a chuva apareçe... Se há sol,fazem bem as senhoras(por volta dos 50 anos) ao aproveitar,em vez de estarem a ver as novelas da Tvi... Aproveitar o melhor que temos,já que não há neve... 
 Mas se há alguem que não queira chuva são inconscientes...

A máxima em Oeiras foi de 17,4 ºC.. Agora já vai descendo bem,estando nos 14,8 ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2012 às 15:54)

meteo;316162
 Mas se há alguem que não queira chuva são inconscientes...[/QUOTE disse:
			
		

> Acredita que tem por ai muita gente!! Eu conheço algumas
> 
> 
> Aqui a máxima está a ser agora 16,1ºC


----------



## meteo (29 Jan 2012 às 16:21)

miguel disse:


> Acredita que tem por ai muita gente!! Eu conheço algumas
> 
> 
> Aqui a máxima está a ser agora 16,1ºC



Claro que há!
Só estava a dizer que não tem ligação com ir-se apanhar sol ou ir à praia. 
Está a arrefecer bem hoje! Vamos lá ver a mínima. 4,4 ºC vai ser difícil de bater.


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2012 às 16:28)

Aproveitem mas é o sol e o bom tempo que depois vamos ser castigados... 

Sigo com 14.3ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Jan 2012 às 16:59)

Por aqui a máxima atingiu os 13,1 ºC.


Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *12,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *46%*;
- Pressão: *1024 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,4 km/h* de NW.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2012 às 17:03)

Aqui a máxima foi de *16,3ºC* e a mínima de *5,9ºC*

Agora estão 15,4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jan 2012 às 19:06)

Mínima de *1,3ºC* e máxima de* 15,3ºC.*

Pôr do sol, hoje aqui:


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2012 às 20:44)

Já com 5.9ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Jan 2012 às 20:58)

Por aqui tem estado a descer, estando neste momento nos 9,5 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2012 às 23:06)

Temperatura máxima de *15,2ºC*, igual à de ontem.

De momento, *7,4ºC*, em descida. Humidade nos 62% e vento nulo.

1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2012 às 23:19)

Boas pessoal, novamente pela margem sul, pena não trazer a geada do alentejo... 
Após -1.1ºc desta noite no Alentejo, agora sigo com 8,4ºc em Santa Marta do Pinhal com 72% HR...


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2012 às 23:59)

Em Setúbal sigo com 8,9ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

7,7ºC / 14,3ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (30 Jan 2012 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *7,5 ºC*
Max: *13,1 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *16,6 Km/h*

Humidade:
Min: *42%*
Max: *63%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1024 hPa*
Max: *1027 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 9,6 ºC
Hr: 50%
PA: 1025 hpa
Vento: 2,2 km/h de W


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2012 às 01:02)

Boas... Por aqui sigo com os seguintes valores:

Temp: 7.4ºc
Pressão: 1025.3 hPa
HR: 76%

Esta noite devo registar a mínima mais baixa deste Janeiro, que até agora se cifra nos 6.1ºc...
Hora de dormir. Te amanhã malta..


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jan 2012 às 08:24)

Bom dia ! 

Mínima do ano para já de, -*0,5ºC*.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2012 às 08:26)

Aqui mínima de 3,2ºC apesar dos -1,2ºC registados pela EMA do IM em Setúbal mas esta está localizada numa zona descampada e numa baixa foi a noite mais fria do ano até agora

agora estão 5,3ºC


----------



## PDias (30 Jan 2012 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

hoje quando saí de casa por volta das 06.30H a temperatura encontrava-se nos 1,8ºC, na Merceana (zona baixa) marcava -2,0ºC com os carros cheios de gelo e numa certa zona à saída da Merceana ainda chegou mais baixo aos -2,8ºC, passando pela Arruda dos Vinhos a tempertura encontrava-se nos 0ºC, e em Alverca (portagens) marcava 3ºC assim como em Santa Iria de Azoia.
O dia está bonito com sol e céu limpo mas ainda um bocado fresco

Fiquem bem!


----------



## Teles (30 Jan 2012 às 08:38)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo , temperatura mínima até ao momento de -3,3ºC , temperatura actual de 0.8ºC


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2012 às 09:35)

Bom dia.
Por aqui registei uma mínima de 5,7ºc pelas 7h47, e ás 9h00 quando saí de casa registava 6,3ºc.


----------



## Du_Ga (30 Jan 2012 às 09:37)

Bons dias,

Por aqui a mínima chegou aos *6,4 ºC*.

Por agora, muito frio, sigo com 7,3 ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jan 2012 às 09:38)

Por cá mínima do ano de *-1,1ºC*


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2012 às 09:43)

Bom dia! Está fresquinho hoje!  

Em Lisboa a estação do IM da Gago Coutinho marcava ás 8 UTC +4,4ºC! 

Nada que se compare com o frio por Tomar, a estação do IM de Tomar (valdonas), pois essa ás 8 UTC marcava -3,2ºC 
e a estação do lsalvador (meteotomar.info) registou uma mínima de -3,4ºC!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2012 às 10:52)

Mínima de 6,3ºC por aqui.

De momento 7,9ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2012 às 12:02)

Mínima de 5,1 ºC.

Mais alta do que ontem, em que se fixou nos 4,8 ºC.

---

Vento fraco de NNE e 11,0 ºC. 

Humidade relativamente baixa, nos 56 %, que torna o ar mais cortante.


----------



## fhff (30 Jan 2012 às 12:17)

PDias disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> hoje quando saí de casa por volta das 06.30H a temperatura encontrava-se nos 1,8ºC, na Merceana (zona baixa) marcava -2,0ºC com os carros cheios de gelo e numa certa zona à saída da Merceana ainda chegou mais baixo aos -2,8ºC, passando pela Arruda dos Vinhos a tempertura encontrava-se nos 0ºC, e em Alverca (portagens) marcava 3ºC assim como em Santa Iria de Azoia.
> O dia está bonito com sol e céu limpo mas ainda um bocado fresco
> ...



Confirmo PDias. Saí às 7:50, da Merceana, e ainda marcava -1,3ºC, Tive um trabalhão a tirar o gelo do carro.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jan 2012 às 13:03)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Está fresquinho hoje!
> 
> Em Lisboa a estação do IM da Gago Coutinho marcava ás 8 UTC +4,4ºC!
> 
> ...



E as promessas são de bater o record do MeteoTomar


----------



## DRC (30 Jan 2012 às 13:05)

Mínima de* 3,3ºC *na Póvoa de Santa Iria com alguma geada nos carros.


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2012 às 13:10)

lsalvador disse:


> E as promessas são de bater o record do MeteoTomar



*lsalvador*, qual é o record da tua estação?

A do IM, em Valdonas a temperatura mínima registada a 1 de Março de 2005, foi de -7,4ºC


----------



## squidward (30 Jan 2012 às 13:29)

por pouco hoje a mínima não igualou a de ontem (2.6ºC) hoje ficou-se pelos *2.7ºC*, mesmo assim fresquinho, fresquinho....


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2012 às 14:01)

Nova mínima anual *-0.8ºC*!! 

Bastante gelo nos carros e alguma geada na vegetação durante a amanhã!


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jan 2012 às 14:36)

Thomar disse:


> *lsalvador*, qual é o record da tua estação?
> 
> A do IM, em Valdonas a temperatura mínima registada a 1 de Março de 2005, foi de -7,4ºC



O record de temperatura minima registada foi de : 

TEMPERATURA MINIMA  =	-6.9 ºC DIA 09

No dia 9 de Janeiro de 2009, mas tem de se ter em conta que só tenho a estação montada em Tomar desde 20 de Agosto de 2008.


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2012 às 14:40)

E (como sempre) tudo o vento estragou. Mínima de 4,3ºC em Corroios.


----------



## amarusp (30 Jan 2012 às 14:42)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura agradavel.


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2012 às 15:08)

lsalvador disse:


> O record de temperatura minima registada foi de :
> 
> TEMPERATURA MINIMA  =	-6.9 ºC DIA 09
> 
> No dia 9 de Janeiro de 2009, mas tem de se ter em conta que só tenho a estação montada em Tomar desde 20 de Agosto de 2008.



Sim, eu sei! 

Não sei se já tinhas reparado nisto ou não, mas só a título de curiosidade e por pura coincidência, 
os registos dos extremos em temperaturas mínimas nos anos de 2009 e 2010 na tua estação são muito interessantes: 
– Extremo da Temperatura mínima do mês de Janeiro de 2009 = -6.9ºC Dia 09
– Extremo da Temperatura mínima do mês de Janeiro de 2010 = -5.3ºC Dia 09
– Extremo da Temperatura mínima do mês de Fevereiro de 2009 = -1.3ºC Dia 13
– Extremo da Temperatura mínima do mês de Fevereiro de 2010 = -4.1ºC Dia 13


e muito parecido, o extremo da Temperatura mínima do mês de Janeiro de 2012 até agora, 
foi no dia 10 de Janeiro foi de -3.8ºC no Dia 09 e de -3.9ºC em 10 de Janeiro!!! 

On-Topic: Já tinha saudades deste frio que se sente hoje e que se entranha nos ossos!


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jan 2012 às 15:30)

Thomar disse:


> Sim, eu sei!
> 
> Não sei se já tinhas reparado nisto ou não, mas só a título de curiosidade e por pura coincidência,
> os registos dos extremos em temperaturas mínimas nos anos de 2009 e 2010 na tua estação são muito interessantes:
> ...




Não tinha reparado, mas esta muito bom


----------



## F_R (30 Jan 2012 às 17:08)

Boas

Em Abrantes

Mínima 2.9ºC
Máxima 16.4ºC

Agora 15.1ºC

Em casa a mínima foi de -1.8ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (30 Jan 2012 às 17:50)

Por aqui a máxima chegou aos *12,4 ºC*.

Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *11,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *48%*;
- Pressão: *1025 hPa*;
- Vento: *3,6 km/h* de NW.


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2012 às 17:55)

No passado fim de semana, pela Louriceira...

Sab 5.5ºC/13.2ºC
Dom 2.7ºC/12.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2012 às 18:03)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *16.1ºC*
Mínima: *-0.8ºC*


----------



## shli30396 (30 Jan 2012 às 18:47)

Nos últimos minutos a temperatura tem estado a descer a bom ritmo, e já vou neste momento com *9.6ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2012 às 18:48)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 14,9ºC

Tmin: -0,6ºC

Tactual: 10,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2012 às 20:56)

Depois de uma máxima de *15,3ºC*, e mínima de *4,6ºC*...

... actuais *7,7ºC* com vento nulo. 

Humidade nos 55% e pressão a 1026 hPa.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jan 2012 às 21:31)

Neste momento por Tomar 2.2º


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2012 às 21:34)

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Mínima:*3,2ºC*

Máxima:*17,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*13km/h*


----------



## meteo (30 Jan 2012 às 21:46)

Em Oeiras já estão 7,9 ºC


----------



## F_R (30 Jan 2012 às 21:59)

7.2ºC em Abrantes

Aqui em casa

3.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2012 às 22:23)

Por aqui, mais do mesmo... 3,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2012 às 22:29)

Extremos de dia 18 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *6,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,7ºC*
Temperatura média: *10,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 19 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *5,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,8ºC*
Temperatura média: *10,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 20 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *8,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,4ºC*
Temperatura média: 11,4ºC

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 21 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *8,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *18,0ºC*
Temperatura média: *12,8ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 22 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *6,3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,9ºC*
Temperatura média: *11,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 23 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,5ºC*
Temperatura média: *11,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 24 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,7ºC*
Temperatura média: *11,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 25 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,0ºC*
Temperatura média: *11,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 26 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,9ºC*
Temperatura média: *10,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 27 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *8,3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *12,8ºC*
Temperatura média: *10,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 28 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *6,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,2ºC*
Temperatura média: *10,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 29 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *5,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,2ºC*
Temperatura média: *9,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*



De momento, *6,9ºC* e 63% de humidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jan 2012 às 23:01)

Boa noite!

Hoje foi (ainda) um dia ameno com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Pelas 07h50 estavam (~)1.5°C. Devido à pouca humidade não havia muita geada, mas ainda havia alguma e alguns carros com bastante gelo.

Há cerca de 30 minutos estavam (~)5.5°C.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2012 às 00:05)

Aqui estão 5,8ºc perto do solo


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

6,1ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (31 Jan 2012 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *6,4 ºC*
Max: *12,4 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *12,6 Km/h*

Humidade:
Min: *46%*
Max: *76%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1025 hPa*
Max: *1027 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 9,1 ºC
Hr: 76%
PA: 1026 hpa
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Du_Ga (31 Jan 2012 às 03:04)

Por aqui estou já com a mínima do dia e a tendência é para continuar a descer...estando já nos 7,1 ºC...

Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *7,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *66%*;
- Pressão: *1025 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*

EDIT[*03h46*]: Temperatura actual: *6,6 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2012 às 09:03)

Bom dia!

Madrugada fresca, com temperatura mínima de *3,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 5,6ºC, em subida rápida, humidade nos 70% e pressão a 1024 hPa.

Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## F_R (31 Jan 2012 às 09:53)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 0.4ºC

Agora 4.9ºC

Lá em casa a mínima foi negativa e estava havia gelo


----------



## Du_Ga (31 Jan 2012 às 10:13)

Bom dia

Por aqui a mínima voltou a registar o mesmo valor da madrugada de ontem, ou seja, *6,4 ºC*.


Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *8,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *63%*;
- Pressão: *1025 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2012 às 10:43)

Mínima de +0,3ºC e alguns carros com uma boa camada de gelo.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2012 às 12:49)

Mínima na estação do IM de novo negativa em Setúbal

Aqui tive 2,8ºC perto do solo 

Agora estão 15,7ºC e humidade de 45%


----------



## lsalvador (31 Jan 2012 às 12:50)

Minima em Tomar : -2.8 °C (07:27 UTC)


----------



## F_R (31 Jan 2012 às 12:51)

Em Abrantes agora 13.4ºC

Aqui em casa 10.3ºC

Mínima de -2.3ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (31 Jan 2012 às 12:56)

Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *11,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *55%*;
- Pressão: *1024 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## amarusp (31 Jan 2012 às 13:54)

Lousa: céu nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Du_Ga (31 Jan 2012 às 14:16)

Por aqui sigo neste momento com *13,1 ºC* e vento fraco de E (*5,1 Km/h*).


----------



## squidward (31 Jan 2012 às 14:46)

por aqui a mínima chegou aos *2.3ºC*, para já a mínima do ano.


----------



## meteo (31 Jan 2012 às 15:03)

Hoje em Oeiras teve mínima de 3,9ºC !!! 

Esperam-se mínimas bem engraçadas para Sexta e Sábado.


----------



## seqmad (31 Jan 2012 às 15:15)

Boas,
Ontem e hoje bateram-se por aqui as mínimas deste Inverno, 1,6º ontem e 1,0º hoje.


----------



## DRC (31 Jan 2012 às 16:04)

Registei uma mínima de *4,1ºC*. 
Nalguns locais menos abrigados (descampados) da Póvoa de Santa Iria e no Forte da Casa vi bastante geada nos carros cerca das 08h00.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2012 às 16:50)

meteo disse:


> Hoje em Oeiras teve mínima de 3,9ºC !!!
> 
> Esperam-se mínimas bem engraçadas para Sexta e Sábado.



E Domingo!!

Aqui a máxima foi de 16,1ºC (12:36)

Agora estão 14,9ºC, 66%Hr, 1022,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2012 às 17:12)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia ensolarado de céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
De manhã novamente alguma geada e gelo em carros.
___________________
Foto de ontem (30.01.2012):







Fotos de hoje (31.01.2012):


----------



## F_R (31 Jan 2012 às 18:15)

Em Abrantes

Máxima 15.5ºC

Agora 11.2ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (31 Jan 2012 às 18:38)

Aqui a máxima foi de *13,3 ºC*.

Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *10,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *72%*;
- Pressão: *1022 hPa*;
- Vento: *1,4 km/h* de NW/W


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2012 às 19:09)

Sigo com 11,4ºC e humidade de 78%


----------



## Geiras (31 Jan 2012 às 19:24)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *16.2ºC*
Mínima: *-0.4ºC*


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Fev 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *6,4 ºC*
Max: *13,3 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *13,0 Km/h*

Humidade:
Min: *54%*
Max: *83%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1022 hPa*
Max: *1026 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 8,4 ºC
Hr: 83%
PA: 1022 hpa
Vento: Nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2012 às 00:04)

Extremo de ontem:

5,9ºC / 14,4ºC


----------



## F_R (1 Fev 2012 às 09:35)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes

Mínima 0.6ºC
Agora 2.4ºC  e bastante nevoeiro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2012 às 10:25)

Mínima de 3,6 ºC em Moscavide no último dia de Janeiro.

Um excelente valor para acabar o mês.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2012 às 10:45)

Extremos de dia 30 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *4,6ºCºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,3ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *9,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 31 de Janeiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *3,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,2ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *8,7ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2012 às 21:18)

Máxima do mês *18.3ºC * (04/01)
Mínima do mês *-0.8ºC*  (30/01)


----------



## Lousano (2 Fev 2012 às 21:24)

Já não estamos em janeiro.


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Fev 2012 às 21:29)

Lousano disse:


> Já não estamos em janeiro.



tens razão 

não sei como vim a qui parar!

tou a ficar velho


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2012 às 21:32)

Epá, já estamos em Fevereiro


----------

